# الاسعافات الأوليه ( ملف كامل )



## عربي حر (21 يوليو 2006)

ا. التعريف :-

الإسعافات الأولية هى العلاج الطارئ عند حدوث إصابات أو أمراض والتى يتم عملها لحية الحصول على حذمة طبية متحصصة عند وصول الطبيب أو نقل المريض أو المصاب إلى المستشفى يجب على كل فرد الإلمام بأسس الإسعافات الأولية التى تمكنت من القيام بإسعاف الحالات التى تقابلهم سواء فى المنزل أو الشارع .
الهدف من الإسعافات الأولية : 
- إنقاذ الحياة . 
- علاج الصدمة . 
- تخفيف أو إزالة الألم .
- منع حدوث مضاعفات ومزيد من الإصابة .
المبادئ الأساسية للإسعافات الأولية :-
أ – التشخيص : 1- تأكد أولاً من سلامتك الشخصية حتى لا تكون أنت الضحية التالية . 
2- كن هادئاً وتصرف بحكمة وعرف نفسك للمصاب ومن حوله وإمنع تجمع الناس حول المصاب . 
3- إبعد المصاب عن مصدر الخط [ حريق – غازات – كهرباء – سقوط مبانى ] أو أبعد مصدر الخط عن المصاب . 
4- إبدأ فى تقييم حالة المصاب وإجمع المعلومات الكافية عن سبب الإصابة وأعراض من المصاب نفسة إذا كان واعياً أو من أهله أو المتواجدين فى مكان الحادث إذا كان فاقداً للوعى .

ب- : العلاج :- 

1- لم بدأ الرعاية المناسبة حسب الأولوية وخطورة الإصابة وتكون الأولية كما يلى :-
- إنعاش القلب والتنف فى حالة توقفهما .
- العمل على وقف النزيف إن وجد .
- العمل على تثبيت الكسور . 
- معالجة الصدمة . 
- معالجة وإزالة الألم . 
2- ضع المصاب فى وضع سليم وصحيح فى حالة الغيبوبة يوضع فى وضع الإستلقاء أو على جانبه أو ظهره ورأسه إلى جهة واحدة . 
3- يجب تغطية الجروح حتى يمنع التلوث .
4- حل الملابس من الجزء السليم أولاً وفى حالة تمزيق الملابس يراعى تمزيقها من مكان الحياكة . 
5- لا تعطى أى شئ بالفم إذا كان المصاب فاقد الوعى أو به جرح نافذ فى البطن وكذلك فى حالة النزف أو القئ .
6- إذا تقيأ المصاب فيجب أمن تخفض رأسه مع إدارة الوجه على أحد الجانبيب لمنع القئ من الوصول إلى الرئتين فإذا لم يكن المصاب فى تمام الوعى وهناك إضطراب فى التنفس يصبح من الضرورى إزالة القئ من الفم بالأصابع أو بقطعة من القماش مع نزع أى شئ غير ثابت مثل الأسنان الصناعية .
7- يجب تغطية جسم المريض حتى يظل جسمه دافئاً .
نقل المصاب :-
1- أطلب المساعدة الطبية فوراً لنقل المريض إلى أقرب مستشفى .
2- يجب أن يظل المريض أو المصاب مستلقياً ويتم تحريكه فقط فى حدود الضرورة القصوى ويتم ذلك برفق مع الإستعانة بوسائل والأفراد المتواجدين . يجب ألا يتم تحريك المريض فى حالة إحتمال حدوث إصابة فى الرقبة أو الفقرات كما يجب تجبير الكسور قبل تحريك المصاب.
3- فى حالة الحوادث يجب الإحتفاظ بالشهود وتبليغ الشرطة والعمل على إستجواب المصاب فقد يتوقف قبل وصول الشرطة كما يجب الإحتفاظ بكل شئ وجد بجوار المصاب مثل الأسلحة أو العقاقير .
4- تدون جميع البيانات والمعلومات عن المصاب والإصابة والإسعافات الأولية التى تمت بحط واضح وأسلوب مرتب وذلك لمساعدة الطبيب فى تقييم الحالة وإعطاء العلاج اللازم بعد ذلك .
5- لا تشخيص وفاة شخص إلا إذا أجمع أكثر من شخص على العلامات التالية : 
- عدم الإحساس بأى نبق – عدم سماع أى أصوات عند وضع الأذن على صدر المريض – توقف التنفس – أن تكون العين غائرة وعليها غشاوة 
- برودة الجسم وتناقص فى الحرارة مع مرور الوقت . 
- صلابة الجسم وتحدث بين 3 أو 4 ساعات بعد الوفاة .

ويجب عدم الإستهانة بالإصابة أو إعتبارها إصابة بسيطة فى الحالات الآتية :

1- فقدان الوعى 
2- إحتمال وجود نزيف داحلى 
3- الجروح الطفيفة والثانية 
4- الجروح القريبة من المفاصل وإحتمال وجود كسور 
5- وجروح حروق أكثر من 20 من مساحة الجسم 
6- إصابات العين .

فحص المصاب غير الوعى :-

1- التنفس : نستمع لحركة الهواء وذلك بوضع اليد على عضلة الحجاب الحاجز نلاحظ بسرعة العمق هل هو منقطع أو يتم بصعوبة وهل هو مندفع مع الإفرازات . 
2- النزيف : نفحص المصاب وما حوله بدقة للتأكد من وجود علامات نزف ظاهرة وفى نفس الوقت نلاحظ أى علامة أخرى على الملابس ثم نتحسس بسرعة ودقة براحة اليد جسم المصاب . 
3- لون الوجه : إذا كان شاحباً يجب ملاحظة الشفاه فيما كانت شاحبة أيضاً ونلاحظ وجود العرق البارد على الوجه أو الجبين .
4- النبض : نأخذ النبض لمدة 15 ثانية نلاحظ سرعة النبض وقوته علماً بأن المعدل الطبيعى 72 مرة فى الدقيقة الواحدة . 
5- الجلد : نضع اليد داحل الملابس ونلاحظ درجة الحرارة وفيما إذا كان الجلد جاف أو لزجاً أو رطباً .
6- الرائحة : نلاحظ أى رائحة غريبة ولا نخطئ باستنشاق رائحة الكحول .
7- عمر المصاب : ملاحظة العمر التقريب وبصورة خاصة إن وجدت علامات إحتشاء عضلة القلب أو توقف القلب . 
التجهيزات والأدوات اللازمة للقيام بالإسعافات الأولية :-
1- المطهرات مثل صبغة اليود , البيثادين , كحزل أبيض – ديثول – محلول بوريك مرهم للحروق – قطرة مطهرة للعين – فازلين معقم .
2- المنبهات : مقطر النشادر – كورامين – نقط وقطارة – أمبول كورامين .
3- المسكنات مثل البثدين .
4- أربطة بأحجام مختلفة وأربطة ضاغطة .
5- شاش أو قطن معقم أو نظيف وجبائر صغيرة و تورنيكية .
6- مقص دجفت غيار . 
7- ميزان حرارة .
8- مشمع لاصق .
9- سرنجات معقمة بأحجام مختلفه .
10- جهاز ضغط وسماعة .
طريقة إعطاء الحقن .
الغرض : إعطاء مواد للحصول على مفعول سريع ولا يمكن إعطاؤه عن طريق الفم . 
تحضير الحقن : 
1- يجب استعمال حقن معقمة 
2- يملأ المحقن بالعقار عن طريق المبسم 
3- تركيب الإبرة ويراعى طرد الهواء الذى يدخل مع العقار وذلك بجعل الإبرة إلى أعلى ثم يضغط قليلاً على المكبس فيخرج الهواء .
4- ينظف الجلد جيداً فى موضع الحقن بالكحول النقى . 
الحقن داخل العضل :
1- يوضع المريض على أحد جوانبه أو على وجهه .
2- يحدد مكان الحقن فى إحدى عضلات الإليتين لفى الربع الأعلى الخارجى 
3- يتم الحقن بزاوية 9. درجة مع السحب أولاً للتأكد من عدم خروج دم . 
الحقن داخل الجلد : - نستعمل إبرة صغيرة 2- تعطى فى الجزء الفصل للذراع فى الجزء الأعلى من الربع الخارجى 3- يتم إخراج الهواء من الرنجة 4- يتم الحقن بزاوية 45 درجة 5- اسحب المبسم وتأكد من عدم ظهور دم ثم ‘حقن الدواء ببطء .
قواعد إعطاء الدواء :-
- التأكد من إعطاء الدواء الصحيح بالجرعة المقررة و الطريقة السليمة وتدوين وقت الإعطاء 
- غسل اليد جيداً قبل لمس الدواء .
- عدم إعطاء أى دواء تغير لونه أو رائحته .
- عدم خلط دواء مع آخر .
- عدم حسب أى دواء من زجاجة إلى أخرى . 
- من الأفضل إعطاء بعض الماء بعد إعطاء الدواء بالفم .
- من الضرورى التأكد من إسم الدواء قبل إعطائه للمريض وعدم إعطاء أى دواء بدون عنوان واضح أو بدون عنوان.
- التأكد من معرفة طبيعة الدواء والنتائج المتوقعة منه وعلامات الجرعة الزائدة عن المقرر . 
- يجب إعطاء الدواء للمريض مع ملاحظة تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية الدواء ويجب التأكد من طريقة حقن العقار وذلك بقراءة البطاقة الموضوعة على الدواء . 

الأربطة : 

" الرباط الإسطوانى " يستعمل لتثبيت الضماد جيداً فى مكانه فوق الجرح لذلك يجب وضعه بطريقة محكمة ولكن بدرجة معتدلة بحيث لا يتعارض مع الدورة الدموية بحيث فحص الأصابع من وقت لآحر لاكتشافه أى برودة أو تورم أو لون أزرق أو فقد الإحساس إذا ظهر أى من هذه الأعراض يجب التخفيف من إحكام الرباط فى الحال . 

o رباط الصدر والظهر : 

يستعمل رباط مثلث الشكل , تثبت ضمادات الجروح والحروف فى الصدر أو الظهر والطريقة المثبته فى حالات جروح الصدر هى :-
1- يوضع رأس الرباط المثلث فوق الكتف ثم يترك باقى الرباط بحيث يغطى الصدر وبحيث يكون نصف القاعدة تحت رأس المثلث .
2- تثبيت قاعدة الرباط إلى أعلى بحيث يكون كافياً لتثبيت الضماد ثم يربط الطرفين عند الظهر تحت العظم الكتف ويجب يكون أحد الطرفين طويلاً والآخر مقي . 
3- يربط الطرف الطويل مع رأس المثلث لأعلى عند الكتف .
o رباط الصدر أو البطن : 

1- قد يستخدم هذا الرباط لتثبيت الضمادات الكبيرة والضخمة فى مكانها . 
2- قد يستعمل لهذا الفرض قطعة من القماش أو ملاءة سرير أو فوطة حمام كبيرة يوضع الرباط تحت المصاب ثم يثبت من الأمام باستعمال دبابيس يجب أن يوضع رباط أو شريط حول الرقبة للإبقاء على الربط فى مكانه . 

o رباط الكتف أو الورك :

يستعمل هذا النوع لتثبيت الضماد المغطى لجروح أو حروق الكتف والورك يستعمل رباط مثلث ورباط معلق بالرقبة معاً من الممكن عمل الرباط المعلق بالرقبة وذلك بثنى الرباط المثلث لتحويله إلى شريط رفيع أو قد يستعمل رباط إسطوانى أو أربطة عنق أو خام .
إسعاف وعلاج الجروح : 
1- يوضع المريض فى وضع مناسب 
2- تغسل الأيدى جيداً 
3- تجهز الأدوات اللازمة لعمل الضماد 
4- ينظف الجرح بقطعة مبللة بالماء والصابون ويكون اتجاه التنظيف من حول الجرح إلى الخارج ومن أعلى إلى أسفل 
5- يطهر الجرح بمطهر مثل الميكروكروم المائي ولا تستعمل المطهرات التى يدخل فى تركيبها الكحول لأنها تؤدى إلى تهيج الأنسجة 
6- يغطى الجرح بالشاش والقطن المعقم ويثبت برباط
7- فى حالة النزف يوضع رباط ضاغط مع رفع العضو المصاب لحين نقله إلى المستشفى 
8- معالجة الصدمة إذا كانت مصاحبة للجرح .
9- فى حالة وجود إحتمال إصابة بالأعضاء الداخلية تتخذ الإجراءات فوراً لنقل المريض إلى المستشفى .
10 – فى حالة إحتمال وجود كسور مصاحبة للجرح يغطى الجرح ثم توضع جبيرة لمنع حركة العضو المكسور .
11- إعطاء المهدءات والمسكنات إذا كان هناك ألم وكذلك المضادات الحيوية . 
12- فى حالة وجود أجسام غريبة مثل الزجاج يحبب عمل رباط من منديل وتحويط المكان الموجود فيه الجسم الغريب ثم ربطه برباط بدون إحكام لمنع زيادة غرس الجسم الغريب فى الأنسجة مع العمل على إعطاء لقاح ( التيتانوس )
يجب عدم غسل وتنظيف الجروح العميقة وخاصة التى تصل إلى العظام والتى تتطلب عمل غرز وتدخل الطبيب فقط يغطى الجرح بقطعة ضماض معقمة أو نظيفة ويجب أن تتذكر دائماً عند إسعاف الجروح الشديدة .
1- محظور غسل الجرح 
2- محظور محاولة إزالة الشزاية المعدنية أو الزجاجية إلا إذا كانت سطحية ويمكن إزالتها بسهولة 
3- محظور وضع أى مطهر فى الجرح .
4- محظور لمس الجرح بالأيدى عند رفع أى أجسام غريبة من الجرح تستعمل قطع من الضماض المعقم أو بجفت معقم .
5- محظور ترك الجرح معرضاً للهواء .
6- ِإذا كان الجرح بسبب طلق نارى نبحث عن جرح خروج المقذوف وعادتاً يكون أكبر من جرح الدخول .
7- وفى هذه الحالة يحتمل أن يوجد كسر بالعظام مسبباًُ نزيف داخلى ​


----------



## عربي حر (21 يوليو 2006)

تابع:
النزف :-
هو خروج الدمن من الأوعية الدموية نتيجة لتمزقها .

الأسباب :-

1- إصابة مباشرة لجدران الأوعية الدموية قد يكون بسبب جرح أو عملية جراحية .
2- مرض يصيب جدران الأوعية الدموية بسبب تلوث أو نقص فيتامين (ج) . 
3- أمراض الدم مثل الهيموفيليا – نق فيتامين (ك) – البريبرى .

أنواع النزف :-
يقسم النزف حسب مكانه – موضعه – مصدره – وقت حدوثه .

1- حسب الموضع :-
أ- نزف خارجى أى يمكن رؤيته مثل نزف الأنف – نزف الفم – قيئ دموى نزف المهبل أو الشرج – نزف من قطع بالجلد .
ب – نزف داخلى أى لا يمكن رؤيته بالعين لأنه يكون داخل تجويف الجسم مثل النذف داخل تجويف البطن – تجويف الصدر ....



- حسب المصدر :-
أ – نزف شريانى : أى من شريان دموى ويكون الدم أحمر فاتح اللون لوجود الأكسجين ويخرج الدم على دفعات تتوافق مع القلب وقد ينذف المصاب حتى الموتا فى حالة القطع الريانى . 
ب- نزف وريدى : أى من وريد دموى ويكون أحمر قانى ( غامق ) لقلة الأكسجين ووجود ثانى أكسيد الكربون ويخرج الدم بإستمرار وبدون ضغط .
ج- نزف شعيرى : أى من الشعيرات الدمويةة عندما يكون الجرح سطحياً ويخرج على هيئة نقط – يتوقف على هيئة نوع من النذف فقط بالضغط البسيط لفترة حتى يتجلط الدم .
3- حسب وقت حدوثه :
أ- نزف أولى : يحدث بعد الإصابة مباشرة أو أثناء العمليات الجراحية نتيجة قطع الأوعية الموية . 
ب- يحدث بعد اليوم العائر بعد الإصابة أو العملية الجراحية وسببه تآكل الجلطة التى تتكون نتيجة لتقيح الجروح أو تلوثها . 
ج- نزف تفاعلى :
يحدث خلال الـ24 ساعة الأولى بعد الإصابة أو الإجراء الجراحى ويسببه نزف الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة التى لم تكن تنزف نتيجة لهبوط الضغط فعندما يعود الضغط الدموى لمعدله الطبيعى تبدأ هذه الأوعية فى النزف نتيجة لإنزلاق الربط الذى تم أثناء العمل الجراحى .
علامات وأعراض النزف :- 
1- أعراض موضعية مثل ظهور الدم من الجرح أو فتحات الجسم .
2- شحوب مع تعرق بارد ولزوجة عند اللمس وذلك نتيجة لتقلص الأوعية الدموية السطحية .
3- انخفاض درجة الحرارة قد تصل إلى 35 درجة أو أقل .
4- النبض سريع وضعيف قد يصل إلى 140دقة فى الدقيقة ومع زيادة النزف تضعف الدقات وتقل قوتها .
5- انخفاض فى ضغط الدم .
6- تنفس سطحى وسريع نتيجة لانخفاض كرات الدم الحمراء والهيموجلوبين وبالتالى يتم حمل الأكسجين إلى الأنسجة .
7- قلق وتوتر . 
8- الشعور بالظمأ مع جفاف الفم نتيجة لنقص السوائل .
9- اتساع حدقة العين مع وجود زغلله بالنظر .
10- هزيان وقد يصل إلى حالة الإغماء مع سماع أصوات بالأذن نتيجة لعدم وصول الدم إلى المخ . 
o إسعاف النزف :-
أولاً : النزف الخارجى :- 
1- الراحة والهدوء للمصاب ووضعه مستلقياً على ظهره .
2- يكشف موضع النزف بنزع الملابس أو شقها لمساحة مناسبة . 
3- يوضع المريض فى وضع الصدمة لإعطاء فرصة للدم للوصول إلى المخ .
4- لا يعطى المصاب أى شئ فى الفم .
5- ملاحظة الممرات الهوائية والعلامات الحياتية أو أى أعراض تظهر على المصاب .
6- إذا أمكن رفع العضو الذى ينزف إلى أعلى هذا الوضع بمفرده يمكن أن يقلل أو يوقف النزف فى حالة كثيرة أما إذا كان المنزف يحدث من أحد جانبى الجسم فأدر هذا الجنب بحيث يصبح إلى أعلى .
7- يضغط على مكان الجرح بضماضة عريضة وسميكة مع ربطها فى مكانها برباط ضاغط واجب أن يكون الضماض أكبر بقليلاً من الجرح .
ثانياً النزف الشريانى الشديد :-
1- الضغط المباشر فوق الجرح للسيطرة على الجرح .
2- إذا لم يؤدى الضغط المباشر إلى توقف النزف إضغط أعلى الجرح قليلاً وفى حالة عدم توقف النزف أضغط على الشريان من نقط الضغط الشريانى ويمكن تحديد هذه الشرايين بجث النبض فى هذه الأماكن .
3- إذا لم يتوقف النزف بالمحاولات السابقة يستعمل ضاغط الشرايين كمحاولة أخيرة ولكن نادراً جداً ما يتم اللجوء إليه لما تسببه من أخطار ومضاعفات إذا لم تستعمل بالطريقة الصحيحة وهى أن تفك الضاغط دقيقة لأن استمرار الربط قد يؤدى إلى موت الطرف لعدم وصول الدم إليه مما يؤدى إلى حصول غرغرينه وبتر الطرف 
4- ربط الوعاء النازف بعد مسكه بجفت شريانى كما يحدث فى العمليات الجراحية .

ثالثاً النزف الداحلى :

العناية العامة للمصاب مثل النزف الخارجى والصدمة هى الظاهرة الأساسية للنزف الداخلى تظهر على المصاب أعراض الصدمة من توتر وصعوبة فى التنفس وسرعة النبض وقد يدخل المصاب فى غيبوبة وتتسع الحدقتين مع إحساس بألم فى البطن أو الصدر [ عالج الصدمة ] يحفظ المصاب هادئا مع العمل على تدفئته – يعطى المصاب مورفين لتسكين الألم وتجنب إعطاءه المورفين فى حالة الإصابة بالصدر .

o إسعاف بعض حالات النزف الخاصة :-

النزف من الأنف :- 

1- يجب أن يجلس المصاب ولا يرقض على أن تمسك الرأس إلى الأمام حتى يقف النزف يتنفس من الفم ولا يتشمم أى شئ . 
2- تعمل كمدات باردة على الأنف من الخارج .
3- الضغط على الأنف بين السبابة والإبهام .
4- يمكن حشو الأنف بقطعة مبلله بمحلول الإدرنالين لمدة 10 دقائق مع مراعاة أن يظل المصاب جالساً لكى لا ينزل الدم لفى حلق المصاب .
5- إذا لم يتوقف النزف خلال 30 دقيقة نترك المريض ليرقض ويوضع ثلج على الأنف .
نزف الأسنان :- 
تعمل مضمضة لإزالة الجلطات بالإدرينالين ويضغط مكان النزف وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق وفى حالة عدم توقف النزف يحول إلى الطبيب 



نزف الفم :-
1- من الرئتين : ( سعال مصاحب بالدمن ) .
2- من الجهازو الهضمى : ( القيئ الدموى ) .
إذا كان النزف من الرئتين يكون لون الدم فاتح ومختلط بالبثاق وبه رغاوى كثيرة لإختلاطه بالهواء ويكون مصحوب بالألم فى الصدر .
أما القيئ الدموى فيكون لونه بنى غامق لإختلاطه بالعصارة المعدية وفضلات الطعام . 
1- يوضع المصاب على ظهره فى وضع مريح مع رفع الكتفين والرأس إلى مستوى أعلى فى حالة النزف ووضعه على ظهره مع إستدارة الرأس لأحد الجوانب حتى يمك إستقبال القئ وحتى لا يحدث إختناق . 
2- تهدئة المصاب ومراعاة عدم الحركة لعدم زيادة النزف .
3- لا تعطى أى شئ للفم وقد تعطى قطعو من الثلج لإستحلابها . 
4- يستدعى الطبيب وينقل المريض للمستشفى فوراً .
5- تدون كمية النزف ونوعه وتحفظه كى يفحصه الطبيب 

o الحروق :- 

التعريف: -الحرق هو الإصابة التى تنشأ نتيجة للتعرض لحرارة شديدة , مواد كيماوية , صعق كهربائى أو لهب مباشر يؤدى إلى إصابة الجلد وما تحته من أنسجة وطبقات الجلد المختلفة
أسباب الحرق : 
1. حرق من الدرجة الأولى : حرق من الدرجة الأولى يشمل الطبقة الخارجية من الجلد ويكون سطحى ويحدث إحماراً بالجلد مع تورم ضعيف مثال ذلك الحرق الناتج من التعرض للشمس .
2. حرق من الدرجة الثانية : ويشمل الطبقة الخارجية من الجلد ( البشرة ) وما تحتها ويؤدى إلى ظهور فقاقيع ماء مع تورم ظاهر وشعور بألم شديد مع إحمرار الجلد .
3. حرق من الدرجة الثالثة : ويشمل حرق كل طبقات الجلد وأحياناً الطبقة الدهنية والعضلات وقد تصل إلى العظام وقد يبدو الجلد محرقاً فتفحماً وهناك فقدان بالإحساس بالألم نتيجة تلف النهايات العصبية .
الإسعافات وعلاج الحروق :
- يبعد المصاب عن مصدر الحرق .
- تعالج الصدمة فوراً إن وجدت .
- تهيئة المصاب وعمل الترتيبات اللازمة لنقل المصاب إلى المستشفى .
- تغطية مكان الحرق بغيار جاف ومعقم إذا أمكن إذا كانت مساحة الحرق كبيرة يمكن استعمال ملاءة أو فوطة نظيفة .
- لا تستخدم المراهم أو المحاليل ولكن يمكن استعمال الماء البارد لمدة عشر دقائق لتخفيف الألم .
- تنزع الأساور والخواتم والأحزمة والأحذية وأربطة العنق للرجال والساعات .... إلخ وذلك قبل أن يحدث انتفاخ وتورم فى الجزء المحترق .
- إذا كانت الملابس أو الشعر مشتعل بالنيران يغط المصاب ببطانية أو سجادة لإطفاء النار مع الضغط عليه حتى تطرد الهواء من تحته ولا تترك المصاب يندفع فى الهواء .
- بعد إطفاء النار يتم وضع المصاب مستلقياً على ظهره والعمل على تأمين التنفس والمجرى الهوائى والدورة الدموية .
- يعطى المصاب جرعات من الماء أو أى مشروب ولا يعطى شئ بالفم فى الحروق الشديدة لربما يحتاج المصاب إلى أى تدخل جراحى .
إسعاف الحرق الكيماوى :-
- تنزع الملابس فوراً – يغسل الجسم بماء غزير لمدة لا تقل عن 30 دقيقة ستخدماً الدش أو الخرطوم .
- فى حالة إصابة العين تغسل بالماء جيداً ولا تستعمل أى مواد لمعادلة المواد الكيماوية .
- لا تستخدم أى زيوت أو مراهم ولا تحاول فقع الفقاقيع المائية .
إسعاف الحرق الكهربائى :
- ينزع الاتصال الكهربائى فوراً قبل لمس المصاب .
- يجب التأكد أن المصاب يتنفس وأن قلبه ينبض .
- يتم البدء فوراً فى عملية الإنعاش القلبى والرئوى إذا لزم الأمر . وكلما أسرعنا فى نقل المصاب إلى المستشفى كلما قلت المضاعفات وتمت معالجة الحرق .
الوقاية من الحروق :
- مع الأطفال من اللعب بالكبريت .
- مراقبة الأطفال عند وجود ماء مغلى وكذلك أثناء الطهى .
- إطفاء السجاير بعناية وفى المكان المناسب .
- توفير وإتباع الوسائل الآمنة فى المصانع .
- منع التدخين أثناء إستعمال الأكسجين .


----------



## عربي حر (21 يوليو 2006)

تابع:
o الكسور :

التعريف : الكسر هو فصل فى نسيج العظمة .
أنوع الكسور : كسر بسيط – كسر مركب – كسر مفتت – كسر منحشر – كسر مضاعف – كسر جزئى .
- الكسر البسيط : هو الكسر غير المصحوب بجرح خارجى .
- الكسر المركب : هو الكسر المصحوب بجرح خارجى متصل بالكسر ويسمح للهواء والميكروبات بالدخول .
- الكسر المفتت : هو الكسر الذى تنكسر فيه العظمة إلى عدد من الشظايا .
- الكسر المضاعف : هو الكسر المصحوب بأضرار للأنسجة المحيطة مثل العضلات ، الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب .
- الكسر الجزئى : هو الكسر الذى فيه سطح واحد فقط من العظمة التى يحدث فيها كسر والسطح غير المكسور يحدث فيه انثناء .
- الكسر المنحشر : هو الكسر الذى تنحشر فيه أطراف العظمة المكسورة بعضها فى البعض وتصبح ثابتة بينما يمكن للطرف أن يستمر فى الحركة .
علامات الكسر :- الألم فى موضع الكسر – التشوة نتيجة لكسر العظمة والتورم لحادث – فقدان الوظيفة – حركة غير عادية – خشخشة عند تحريك الجزء الصلب .
أسباب الكسور العظمية :-
1- سبب مباشر إذا وجهت ضربة مباشرة إلى موضع ما من العظام .
2- كسر نتيجة للإصابة بمرض يؤثر على العظام .
3- كسر نتيجة للتقلص العنيف للعضلات وعند محاولة التخلص من التقلص بطريقة مفاجئة .


العلاج العام : علاج النزيف : 
1- يجب إيقاف النزيف فى حالة الكسر المفتوح بالطريقة المعتادة عن طريق الضغط على منطقة النزف ووضع ضماد معقم عليها .
2- يجب أن يرفع الجزء المصاب إذا كان هناك كسراً مع ابقائها مرفوعه إذا كان النزف شديدأً .
3- إن الكسر فى حد ذاته لا يسبب الوفاة ولكن قد تحدث الوفاء بسبب النزيف .
4- إذا تمت السيطرة الكاملة على النزف فمن الممكن علاج الجرح جيداً بالماء والصابون ثم تطهر بمطهر للجروح .
5- يجب عدم السماح بالمواد المستخدمة فى التنظيف الخارجى بالدخول داخل الجرح .
علاج الألم :-
1- إذا كان المصاب يعانى من ألم شديد يعطى 10 مجم سلفات الموفيه فى العضل .
2- يجب عدم مضاعفة الألم بمحاولة تحريك الجزء المصاب .
كسور الذراع :- كسر قريب من مفصل الكتف .
هذا الكسر لا يحتاج إلى جبيرة وإنما يستعمل علاقة وربط العضو إلى جانب الجسم بواسطة رباط مثلث عريض لثنيه .
كسر العضد عند المنتصف : يحمل الذراع فى علاقة تربط حول الرقبة وحول المعصم وبإستخدام ثلاثة قطع صغيرة من الخشب المكسوة بالقطن ممتدة من مفصل المرفق حتى الكتف ويمكن تثبيت العضو إليها .
كسور عظام الساعد : يثنى مفصل المرفق زاوية قائمة حتى يكون الإبهام مشيراً إلى أعلى ويوضع الساعد بين جبيرتين مكسورتين بوسادة بشرط أن تمتد من المرفق حتى الأصابع واحدة على جانب ويربط برباط بدون ضغط .
كسور عظام اليد :-
توضع اليد على جبيرة عريضة مكسورة بوسادة طرية بشرط أن تكون على الأسعد وكف اليد من الأمام ويغطى من الخلف بطبقة سميكة من القطن ويربط برباط ثم يسند الذراع فى علاقة كبير للذراع .
كسور الساق : كسور عظمة الفخد :
يرقد المصاب مسطماً على ظهره وتوضع طبقة سميكة من القطن بين الركبتين وأخرى بين مفصلى القدمين ثم يربط المفصلين والقدمين برباط يعمل لفات على شكل ثم تربط الركبتين مع بعضهما كذلك الفخدين مع بعضهما برباط فوق منطقة الكسر آخر أسفله وإذا كان الكسر فى أعلى الفخد فإن رباط واحد فى منتصف الفخذ يكون كافى مع العلم بأن جميع العقد يجب ربطها فى الخط المنتصف للجسم ويمكن استعماله رباط ضاغط بدلاً من الربطة المثلثة وعند نقل المصاب يجب وضع كمية من الوسائد حول الفخذ قبل ربطه على النقالة .
كسر عظام الساق :-
عادة تكون كسور مضاعفة ولذلك تمسك الساق والقد\م بثبات وبدون حركة ويغطى الجرح بضمادة معقمة أو بقطعة قماش نظيفة وتوضع على جبيرة مع تثبيتها بالأربطة كأن الجرح غير موجود ويحفظ الساق والقدم فى الوضع الطبيعى ثم تحرك الساق السليمة إلى جانب المصاب مع وضع القدمين بجانب بعضهما ثم يتم ربطهما برباط مثلث ضيق بلفات على شكل ثم توضع جبيرة مبطنة بوسادة على الجانب الخارجى للساق المصابة وذات عرض كافى بشرط أن تمتد من كعب القدم حتى أعلى الفخذ ويجب وضع وسادات كافية بين الساقية والركبتين وخلف السلق لملى الفراغ الناتج من عضلات الساق .
كسور عظام القفص الصدرى : كسر عظمة الترقوة :-
من غير الممكن تجبير هذه العظمة والغرض هو حفظ الكتف وحمل ثقل الذراع عنه توضع وسادة من القطن أو لفة من رباط مثلث فى الإبط ويحمل الذراع فى علاقة من رباط مثلث مع جعل الحافة السفلية عند حافة المرفق ثم يلف الطرفين حول الجسم ويتم ربطه على الجانب المقابل .
كسر لوح الكتف :
الغرض من الإسعافات الأولية هو تثبيت حركة مفصل الكتف بإستعمال علاقة للذراع لحمل الذراع ويمكن ربط الذراع إلى جانب الجسم برباط مثلث عريض الثنية .
كسور الأضلاع : الغرض من الإسعافات الأولية هو تثبيت حركة الضلع بقدر الإمكان ويمكن عمل ذلك بربط رباطين مثلثين ذات تنية عريضة حول الصدر مع استعمال الضغط عند عمل الرباط أثناء الزفير مع سند الذراع الأولية والمصاب جالس حيث وضع الجلوس يكون أكثر راحة للمصاب إذا لم يكن يعانى من صدمة .
كسر الجمجمة :- فى حالة كسر قاع الجمجمة يحدث نزيف دموى من الأذن أو الأنف أو الفم وتعتبر إصابة المخ أمراً خطيراً إذا وجد جرح يضمد مثل أى جرح آخر إذا كان المصاب فى غيبوبة بسبب ارتجاج ضع رأسه فوق وسادة طرية وإسندها من الجانب بوسائد لمنع حركتها بقد الإمكان .
كسر العمود الفقرى : يجب الإلتزام بالقواعد الآتية :-
1. تحريك أو نقل المصاب ككتلة واحدة بمعنى أن تكون الرأس والرقبة واليدين والساقين جميعهما كقطعة واحدة .
2. لا تترك وسط الظهر مقوساً فإذا كان هناك احتمال إصابة العنق اجعل الرأس مسجى إلى الخلف والذقن إلى أعلى فإذا وجدت المصاب راقداً على ظهره فارفع كتفيه برفق بينما يثبت رأسه مساعد لك جاعلاً الذقن إلأى أعلى ومؤخرة الرأس على السطح ويقوم بساعد ثالث بوضع لفة من الملابس تحت كتفيه مع تثبيت الرأس ويقوم مساعد آخر بوضع لفة أخرى تحت منطقة البطن ليحافظ على تقوس الظهر الطبيعى ثم يربط القدمين مع بعضهما علماً بأنه يجب أن يلقى المصاب العناية الشديدة عند تحريكه ولا يجب أن يتقوس الظهر أو يتحرك الرأس إلى أعلى أو يميناً أو يساراً فى جميع الأحوال والإسعافات الأولية غير المدربة قد تسبب تلفاً أو ضرراً أكثر وعلى ذلك يراعى أن يتم التعامل مع هذه الحالات بعناية فائقة .


----------



## عربي حر (21 يوليو 2006)

تابع:

الإغماء وفقدان الوعى :
يحدث الإغماء بسبب النقص المؤقت فى كمية الدم التى تصل إلى المخ نتيجة لسبب أو لآخر من الأسباب الآتية :-=
1- التعب ، الرعب ، الخوف ، الإنفعال النفسى ، الصدمة .
2- نقص الغذاء ، نقص السوائل ، الإرهاق من شدة الحرارة .
3- الإصابة ، الألم ، فقدان الدم ( النزيف )
4- فقدان الهواء النقى ( الأكسجين )
5- إذا لاحظنا أن شخصاً لونه شاحب ويترنح يمكن أن تمنع حدوث الإعماء بأن تجلسه مبعداً ركبتيه عن بعضما وإمالة رأسه بينهما إلى أسفل أو بأن يرقد الشخص مستوياً على ظهره مع رفع أرجله . إذا كان المصاب يقدر أن يبلع تعطية قليلاً من الماء فهذا يساعده على استعادة حيويتيه .
فقدان الوعى : الأسباب :- أسباب فقدان الوعى كثيرة ويختلف العلاج حسب السبب ولكن الإسعافات الأولية غالباً ما تكون مشتركة من أسباب فقدان الوعى كالآتى :-
1- الإغماء 2- التفاعلات النفسية والعصبية 3- نوبات الصداع 4- السكر
5- ضربة الشمس والإضطرابات الحرارية 6- الصدمة 7- الصدمة الكهربية 
8- الشفق . 9- التسمم .
القواعد العامة للإسعافات الأولية لحالات فقدان الوعى :-
1- يرقد المصاب على جانبه مع إمالى الوجه إلى الجانب ليعطى مجالاً للمواد المقيأة لتسيل إلى خارج الفم .
2- افحص المصاب فحصاً شاملاً لاستبعاد توقف التنفس أو النزف الشديد وهذه الحالات يجب إعطاؤها الأولوية .
3- تفك الملابس وجعل المصاب يحصل على كمية كافية من الهواء النقى وتنزع النظارة الطبية وإذا كان يتنفس بصعوبة يقوم المساعد بوضع إبهامة خلف الفك السفلى ويدفع الفك إلى الأمام مما يمنع سقوط اللسان إلى الخلف مسبباً المجرى الهوائى .
4- لا يعطى المصاب أى شئ بالفم حتى يستعيد وعيه ويوضع المصاب تحت الملاحظة الستمرة .
الهبوط : الهبوط معناه ضعف ضربات القلب مما يؤدى إلى قلة كمية الدم المتجه إلى المخ .
أسبابه : -
1- الإجهاد والضعف العام والإزدحام .
2- الخوف والإنفعالات الشديدة .
3- الألم الشديد .
الأغراض :-
1- التنفس السريع وسطحى والنبض سريع سريع وضعيف .
2- برودة الأطراف وتخاذل الساقين .
3- إصفرار الوجه وبرود فوق الجبهه .
4- زغللة فى الإبصار وصعوبة فى السمع .
الإسعاف :-
1- يوضع المصاب على ظهره والرأس منخفضة والأرجل مرفوعة أعلى من الرأس .
2- المصاب يعطى منبه مثل روح النشادر بالشم أو كروامين نقط .
3- المصاب يعطى ماء أو شاى أو قهوة إذا كان فى وعيه .
4- لا شئ بالفم إذا كان المصاب فاقد الوعى .
الإغماء : معناه فقدان الوعى لإصابة الجهاز الدورى بالمخ .
الأغراض : 
1- بهتان فى اللون وزرقة فى الشفتين .
2- برودة الأطراف 3- فقدان الوعى .
الإسعاف : 
1- يمدد المصاب على ظهره وتخفض الرأس وترفع الساقين 
2- تفك الملابس الضيقة حول العنق والصدر والوسط والشراب والحذاء .
3- لا يعطى شئ بالفم ويجرى تنفس صناعى .
الارتجاج فى المخ : الأسباب :- إصابة مباشرة فى الرأس تؤدى إلى اهتزاز المخ داخل سائل النخاع الشوكى بالجمجمة .
2- سقوط من علو على القدمين أو على أسفل الجسم .

الأعراض : 
1- إغماء فى الحال يفيق بعد لفترة قصيرة .
2- جدفنا العين متسعتين ومتساويتين .
3- نبض ضعيف وتنفس سريع .
4- ارتجاج بالساقين 
الإسعاف :
1- طاقية ثلج على الرأس وينقل فوراً للمستشفى .
2- راحة تامة وتدفئة .

ضربة الشمس :
حرارة شديدة . عرض شديد – إرتفاع بالحرارة – هبوط – إغماء .

الأعراض : 
1- إرتفاع بالحرارة وعرض شديد وصداع ودوخة .
2- احتقان بالوجه وجفاف بالجلد وسرعة النبض .
3- غثيان وفقدان بالوعى .

الإسعاف :-
1- خوض به ماء بارد للمصاب .
2- طقية ثلج للرأس ومحلول ملح وقهوة للمصاب إذا كان فى وعيه .
3- تنفس صناعى ومحلول ملح وحقنة بحقنة شرجية إذا كان فاقد الوعى .
الصرع :- تشنجات عضلية مصحوبة بفقدان فى الوعى عقب صرخة .

الأغراض :-
1- تشنج عضلات الفك على الأسنان واللسان .
2- تشنجات بالأطراف وسقوط مفاجئ .
3- يزيد بالفم بالرغاوى وتهتز حدقتا العين بانتظام .
4- يثنى الإبهام داخل الكف ويبق عليه بباقى أصابع كل يد .
5- فقدان لجمع الحواس والحالة تحدث فى أى وقت وأى مكان .

الإسعاف :- 
1- لا ينقل المصاب أثناء الحالة ولا يقيد حركته إطلاقاً 
2- ضع قلم رصاص أو مسطرة بين أسنانه خشية إصابة لسانة .
3- يعطى حقنة منومة . مثل : ( الليمونال بالعضل )
الهستريا :- تشنجات عضلية وتهيجات أسبابها مشاكل نفسية .

الأغراض : -
1- لا يسقط المصاب بل ينام بهدوء على الأرض فى الآماكن المزدحمة .
2- حركات غير منتظمة بالأطراف وتشنجات .
3- عدم فقدان الحواس كالسمع والشم والرؤية .
4- لا يؤذى المصاب نفسه إطلاقاً .
5- يتحرك المصاب تحركات غير عادية .
6- يصدر المصاب ضحكات هسترية أو صراخ أو أنين أو أصوات لا معنى لها .

الإسعاف :-
1- إيحاء المصاب بأنه سليم وأن مشكلته سوف تحل .
2- سكب ماء بارد على الوجه يفيق المصاب فوراً .
3- تحقيق المصاب بمهدئ إذا لزم الأمر .


التسمم :-
السم هو كل مادة قابلة لإتلاف الحياة إذا دخلت الجسم بكمية كافية إما عرضاً أو عمداً .
التسمم بالغاز :-

يحدث بصورة خاصة من تنفس الغاز المستعمل فى البيوت أو دخان النار أو المواقد أو المحركات أو الدخان المتولد من الحرائق والإنفجارات .

السموم المتبلعة :-

تسبب أخطارها بصورة رئيسية بالطرق الآتية :-
1- إما مباشرة على مسالك الغذاء فتسبب ألماً شديداً وغالباً اسهال ولا تشمل سموم هذا النوع السموم المعدنية والسموم العفنية والعليق والطعام المتفسخ وتتولد أعراض شيدة بصورة خاصة من الكاويات كالحوامض والقلويات الشديدة التى تحرق الشفاه والفم والبلعوم والمعدة .
2- على الجهاز الهضمى : بعد أن تعيصها الدم وتسبب عادة غيبوبة وأحياناً اختناق وأهم هذه السموم الكحول ( الخمور ) التى تؤخذ بمقادير كبيرة أو العقاقير المتعددة التى تؤخذ كحبوب لتسكين الألم ( كالأسبرين ومشتقاته ) أو للتنويم تكون عادة حالة المتسممين بالعقاقير الطبية الذين يفقدون وعيهم من جراء هذه السموم خطره جداً وكذلك حالات السكر الشديد .
السموم المحقونة :-
تحقق هذه السموم بواسطة حقن بلدغات الزحافات السامة أو بلسعة الحشرات أو عضات الحيوانات البرية وتصبح الحياة خطره من جراء ذلك السبات والاختناق الذين يحدثان للمصاب.
القواعد العامة للعلاج :-
1- يبطح المصاب المغمى عليه ويدار وجهه إلى جانبه مع مراعاة عدم وضع أى وسادى تحت رأسه لكى يسهل البدء بالتنفس الصناعى .
2- إبدأ فوراً بالتنفس الصناعى إذا كان التنفس ضعيفاً أو بطيئاً واستمر فيه حتى يصل الطبيب .
3- يطلب الطبيب فوراً وأعطه معلومات مختصرة عن الحادث وتحفظ السموم الباقية والمواد المقيأة لكى يتم فحصها .
4- فى حالة التسمم بالمواد القلوية يعطى المصاب أى نوع من الفواكه الحمضية أو الخل من (1-2 كوب ) من عم (1 : 5 ) أعوام وتعطى ضعف الكمية للأعمار الأكبر .
اللدغ والعض : لدغ الثعبان والأفاعى : ليست كل الأفاعى سامة ولكن أنواع كثيرة منها سامة ولدغها خطير وقد يؤدى إلى الموت ويمكن معالجة الشخص المصاب بلدغة الأفاعى بما يلى:-
1- يوضع رباط ضاغط بين مكان اللدغة وبين القلب ويساعد ذلك على منع السم من الوصول إلى الدورة الدموية عموما ً .
2- يحتفظ بالرباط الضاغط مشدوداً لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يرخى الرباط لمدة دقيقة واحدة وواصل ذلك حتى يصل المصل .
3- يشق مكان اللدغ بسكين بعد أن يعقم حتى يسيل الدم المحتوى على السم .
4- يوضع المصاب فى راحة تامة .
5- تطلب الساعدة الطبيبة فوراً .
6- إذا ضعف تنفس المصاب أو أصيب بإختناق أجرى تنفاً صناعيا .
7- يبعث الإطمئنان فى نفس المصاب .
إصابات نتيجة مفرقعات :-
الإنفجارات تسبب الإضطراب والخلل والفجائى للهواء أو الماء ونتيجة لذلك يسقط الناس أو يصابون بسبب الطعام المتساقط علاوة على ذلك فإن موجة الهواء المندفعة قد تصدم الجسم بعنف شديد مما يؤدى إلى نزيف داخلى مميت وهذه الإصابات تسمى إصابات انفجارات ومظاهر الصدمة فى هذه الحالات واضحة جداً كما أن حدوث أكثر من إصابة بالجسم محتمل جداً .
إصابات الرئه نتيجة الإنفجارات :-
تتعرض الأوعية الدموية الدقيقة بالرئة للتلف وبذلك يحدث نزف داخل الرئة كما يحدث للمصاب صدمة وصعوبة فى التنفس ويشعر المصاب بضيف وألم بالصدر وأيضاً تظهر زرقة بالوجه وأحياناً تظهر رغوة مدممة بالفم .
الإسعافات الأولية :-
1- ينقل المصاب إلى الهواء الطلق إن أمكن ذلك .
2- يجلس المصاب فى وضع شبه جالس .
3- يفك أى ملابس ضاغطة ويحافظ على تدفئة الجسم المصاب .
4- يشجع المصاب على أن يكح ويبصق ولا يعطى مورفين .
إصابات الرأس بسبب الإنفجارات :
النتائج التى تحدث هى نفس ما يحدث فى ارتجاج المخ ويحدث فى بعض الحلات شلل للأطراف بسبب التلف الذى يحدث فى بعض الحالات شلل للأطراف بسبب التلف الذى يحدث فى المخ والحبل الشوكى ويفقد المصاب الوعى أو يجلس غير قادر على الحركة أو غير واعى بما يدور حوله أو يتصرف بحماقة بالرغم من وجود وسائل سهلة للنجاة حيث أنه يكون فى حالة ذهول شديد وغير قادر أن ينقذ نفسه .
الإسعافات الأولية :-
- إذا كان فى غيبوبة عالجه تبعاً لذلك .
- إذا كان فى حالة ذهول فامسكه من يده وخذه بعيداً إلى الأمان ولقنه ما يجب عمله كما تلقن الطفل .
إصابات البطن بسبب الإنفجارات :-
يحدث النزف وتمزق العضلات بسبب الإنفجارات ومن الأعراض والعلامات الواضحة فى هذه الحالات هى الآلام والصدمة والإسعافات الأولية لقلق الحالة هى مثل الإسعافات فى حالة جروح البطن والنزيف الداخلى .
التنفس الصناعى :-
التنفس الصناعى هى العملية التى يتم عملها الشخص فقد وعيه وتوقف تنفسه وذلك بغرض استعادة الحياة .
الغرض من عملية التنفس الصناعى : هو إمداد الأنسجة والقلب والمخ بالأكسجين الذى يحتاجه بسرعة ومن المهم أن تستمر فى علمية التنفس الصناعى لمدة طويلة حيث أن الشفاء ممكن وفى حالات الصدمة الكهربائية استمر فى عمل التنفس الصناعى لمدة ساعتين على الأقل ولا يتم التوقف حتى يراه الطبيب .
طريقة الفم للفم أو الفم للأنف :-
فقد أفضل الطرق ويمكن تنفيذها بسهولة كما أنها ذات فاعلية أكثر من الطرق الأخرى فهى تعطى أكبر كمية هواء لرئتيه أو أكسجين للدم ولا تحتاج إلى قوة وتمكن الصدر من التمدد حسب القدر الذى يقدمه المسعف .
1- التأكد من عدم وجود عوائق فى الفم أو المسالك الهوائية ويرقد المصاب على ظهره ويخلع الأسنان الصناعية إن وجدت .
2- إذا كان ممكناً ضع المصاب على سطح مرتفع فإن ذلك سيجعل العملية سهلة وأقل إرهاقاً للمسعف ولا تضيع الوقت فى نقل المصاب إلى غرفة بعيدة حيث أن كل ثابتة لها قيمتها .
3- إذا كان المصاب راقداً على السطح فاركع إلى جانبه الأيمن بجوار الرأس .
4- شد الفك السفلى للأمام ليبرز بوضع الأصبعين الأوسطين لليدين خلف زاويتى الفلك وحافظ على وضع الفك بوضع الثلاث أصابع لليد اليمنى خلف زاوية الفك من الجانب الأيمن بطول الساحل السفلى للفك على الجانب الأيمن وهذا الإجراء فهم لأن اللسان يسقط إلأى الخلف ويسد المسالك الهوائية فى الأشخاص فاقدى الوعى وفى هذه الحالة أنقل الإبهام والسبابة لتقفل أنف المصاب جيداً .
5- خذ نفساً عميقاً دون أن تخرجه ثم ضع فمك فوق فم المصاب بحيث لا يترسب هواء .
6- تنفس بقوة داخل فم المصاب حتى يلاحظ ارتفاع صدره أو تحس مقاومة الرئتين لاتساع أكثر .
7- ارفع رأسك واترك الهواء ليخرج .
8- تكرر الدورة بحيث كون تنف المصاب بسرعة 15 مرة فى الدقيقة وفى الأطوار المبكرة هذه السرعة يمكن زيادتها إلى 20 مرة فى الدقيقة وهذا يعنى أن تأخذ نفساً عميقاً تخرجه كل 3 أو أربعة ثوان .


----------



## عربي حر (21 يوليو 2006)

تابع:
ملحوظة (1)
· بعد فترة من التنفس الصناعى قد يشعر المريض بدوخة نتيجة التهوية الزائدة والتنفس العميق ويمكن تصحيحها بإبطاء النفخ أو الإستراحة كل دقيقة ويأخذ يفساً عادياً قبل البدء من جديد .

ملحوظة (2)
· يوجد عدد من المسالك الهوائية الصناعية يمكن الحصول عليها وفى هذه الحالة أصبح الإتصال المباشر بين شفتى المصاب غير ضرورى .
· ويتكون المجرى الهواء الصناعى من أنبوبة مطاطية توضع فى فم المصاب فوق اللسان بواسطة توصيله معدنية يعض عليها المصاب حتى لا يقفل المجرى الهوائى ، مرافق لها أنبوبة نفخ الهواء بواسطة المسعف .

ملحوظة (3)
· سوف يمر كمية من الهواء إلى معدة المصاب عند النفخ وذلك يمكن رؤيت بين أطراف الأضلاع السفلية وأسفل القفص ، وكلما حافظت على وجود المسالك الهوائية خالية كلما قلت كمية الهواء المتسربة إلى المعده . وعلى العموم إذا حدث انتفاخ بالمعدة يمكن الضغط على المعده من وقت لآخر لإخراج الهواء إلى الخارج . ادر الرأس جانباً كلمعمول به عند\ما يكون هناك استرجاع محتويات المعدة ونظف الفم وامسحه إذا كان ضرورياً واستمر فى عملية التنفس الصناعى .

ملحوظة (4)
· فى الأطفال والصغار يمكن تغطية الفم والأنف بفمك وانفخ برفق واستعمال نفخاتين خفيفة لحديثى الولادة لتمنع حدوث تلف لنسيج الرئتين .
- الإنعاش القلبى والرئوى :-
الأكسجين الذى تحصل عليه الرئتين ينقل إلى المخ بواسطة الدم المندفع . إذا كان القلب لا ينبض فإن الدم سوف لا يندفع ولذلك فإنه من الضرورى أن تجمع بين النفس الصناعى ومحاولة استمرار الدورة الدموية . وذلك يتأتى عمله بإجراء تدليك للقلب من الخارج .
يجب التأكد أن القلب لا يعمل ، وعندئذ يجب أن يعمل بحرص لأنه قد يؤدى إلى كسر الأضلاع وتمزق القلب ومن الأفضل أن يؤديه شخصان ، واحد يقوم بعمل التنفس الصناعى والآخر يقوم بعمل تدليك خارجى للقلب .
- الطريقة – 
1- اعمل تنفس صناعى 6 مرات ثم راقب تحسن لون الوجه الشفتين ( فتحول من اللون الأزرق إلى اللون البمبى ) فإذا لم يكن هناك تحسن مرئياً ، ضع أذنك ملاصقة لجدار الصدر . لتسمع دقات القلب وانظر فى العينين عما إذا كانت الحدقتان متسعتان .
2- إذا لم تسع دقات القلب وكانت الحدقتان متسعتان أبدأ عمل تدليك خارجى للقلب بدون تأخير ولا نضيع أكثر من نصف دقيقة فى الفحص لأن السرعة ذات أهمية حيوية .
3- بينما التنفس الصناعى مستمراً ، ضع المصاب على سطح صلب مثل الأرض ثم ضع كلوة يديك على أسفل عظمة القص .
4- تحسس الطرف السفلى لعظمة القص ، وضع يدك أعلى منها بحوالى 4 سم .
5- يجب ألا تكون مرتكزا على ضلوع المصاب أثناء التدليك ، حيث أن ذلك قد يؤدى إلى كسر الأضلاع .
6- ضع كلوة اليد الأخرى فوق اليد الأولى .
7- انحن إلى الأمام بحيث تكون أكتافك فوق صدر المصاب مباشرة .
8- احتفظ بالذراعيين مفرودتين ، واضغط على أسفل بحيث ينخفض النصف الأسفل من عظمة القص حوالى 4- 5 سم .
9- كرر هذا الضغط حوالى 60 مرة فى الدقيقة ( للبالغين ) ، يكون هذا المعدل كافيا للاحتفاظ بسريان الدم فى جسم المصاب ، كما يسمح للقلب بالامتلاء بالدم .
10- تدليك عضلة القلب يجب أن يكون منتظماً ، سلساً ، غير متقطع كما يجب أن تكون مدة الضغط مساوية لمدة التوقف عن الضغط .
11- يجب أىلا يتوقف تدليك القلب لمدة تزيد عن 5 ثوان بأى حال من الأحوال .
12- من الأفضل أن يقوم بالإسعاف شخصين بحيث يقوم أحدهما بإجراء التنفس الصناعى ، بينما الآخر يقوم بتدليك القلب .
13- إن أفضل معدل لإجراء التنفس الصناعى مع تدليك عضله القلب هو 1 : 5 أى القيام بنفخ الرئبين بالهواء مرة واحدة بعد كل 5 ضاعظات للقلب .
14- معدل الضغط على القلب 60 مرة فى الدقيقة . عند وجود مسعفين . فإن أحدهما يقوم بتدليك عضلة القلب . بينهما يظل الآخر عند رأس المصاب ، ويستمر فى أحالتها إلى الخلف ، ويقوم بإجراء التنفس الصناعى بدون توقف ، لأن أى توقف قد يؤدى إلى انخفاض تدفق الدم ، وانخفاض الدم إلى الصفر .
15- إذا لم يتواجد غير مسعف واحد ففى هذه الحالة ، يكون معدل النفس إلى التدليك 2 : 15 حيث يقوم بنفخ الرئتين مرتين سريعتين ، بعد كل 15 ضغطة على عضلة القلب بدون انتظار طرد الهواء من الرئتين بصورة كاملة ، ويكون معدل تدليك القلب 80 مرة فى الدقيقة حتى يكون عدد الضاغطات الفعلى 50 – 60 ضغطة فى الدقيقة ، لتعويض فترات التوقف لإجراء التنفس الصناعى .
16- ومن الواضح أن قوة أنه بكثير يحتاجها فى حالة الأطفال أو الأشخاص الصغار غير البالغين .
17- يمكن للشخص القائم بعمل التنفس الصناعى أن يحس النبض فى رقبة المصاب فيجب عليه مراجعتها دورياً ليرى ما إذا كان القلب قد بدأ فى الخفقان ، وإذا تم خفقان القلب فإنه يجب أن يوقف تدليك القلب ولكن التنفس الصناعى يجب أن يستمر حتى يستقر التنفس .



المراجع العلمية
1- أ .د / آمال قدرى ، الساعة الذهبية فى حياة المصاب ( الرعاية الإسعافية الأولية ) ، جامعة الإسكندرية 200 م
2- د/ حسين كامل بهاء الدين ، د/ محمد عماد الدين اسماعيل ، دليل الوالدين إلى تنمية الطفل ، المجلس القومى للطفولة والأمومة . الطبعة الأولى 1990م.
3- أ د / عزت محمد حسن على ، الصحة العامة للجميع ، الإسكندرية 2004م 
4- د / فاطمة مختار الشرقاوى ، د / محمود فتحى صقر ، المبادئ الأساسية للإسعافات الأولية ، مكتبة العلم والإيمان . دسوق ، 1997م .

أرجوا ان يكون قد نال على اعجابكم

وانا اسف على هذا الموضوع الطويل
ولكنى مضطر لذلك حتى اقدمه لكم بهذه الصورة
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس كلش (21 يوليو 2006)

الأخ عربي عر 
جزاك الله خير 
وإذا أردت الشرح مؤيداً بالصور فأنا جاهز على الرحب والسعة إن شاء الله
شكرأ على الجهد


----------



## ابو حسين (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً اخي عربي على الموضوع ويا ليته كان ملف جهاز مثلاً أكروبات لكي يتم الاستفادة منه أكثر . 

تحياتي لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## دعيج (22 يوليو 2006)

اخوي عربي يالحررر ...... الله لا يضرك انت مميز ومواضيعك دائما مميزه وفيها مايلم ويعم بالفائدة .

(اللهم اني اعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع , ومن قلب لا يخشع , ومن نفس لاتشبع ,ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها) سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عربي حر (22 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*



مهندس كلش قال:


> الأخ عربي عر
> جزاك الله خير
> وإذا أردت الشرح مؤيداً بالصور فأنا جاهز على الرحب والسعة إن شاء الله
> شكرأ على الجهد


أخي بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير الجزاء عنا وياريت والله تخدم الموظوع وتشرحه بالصور ووالله أنا أتيت به للظروف اللتي يمر بها علمنا الأسلامي وبارك الله فيك وارجو منك أخي أن تشرحه بالصور وبارك الله فيك أخوك عربي حر


----------



## عربي حر (22 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*



ابو حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكراً اخي عربي على الموضوع ويا ليته كان ملف جهاز مثلاً أكروبات لكي يتم الاستفادة منه أكثر .
> 
> تحياتي لك وبالتوفيق


جزاك الله أخي الفاظل والمشرف أبو حسين على المشاركة اللتي أتحفتنا بها وأنشالله سوف أنفذ طلبك وبارك الله فيك وسوف أكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## عربي حر (22 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*



دعيج قال:


> اخوي عربي يالحررر ...... الله لا يضرك انت مميز ومواضيعك دائما مميزه وفيها مايلم ويعم بالفائدة .
> 
> (اللهم اني اعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع , ومن قلب لا يخشع , ومن نفس لاتشبع ,ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها) سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


أخي الحبيب دعيج اخجلتمونا من تواظعكم الجم والمشاركة اللتي أظفتها إلى هذا الموظوع اسال الله ان تاخذ اجرها وأجر كل ما تشارك به وان نكون عند حسن الظن وأخي أريد ان أرى مواظيعك هيا ونحن والأعظاء أخوانك ننتظر منك موظوع يبهرنا وانا اعلم ان لديك طاقات لا يعلم بها إلا المولى جل ثناؤه وبارك الله فيك وانا أنتظر مواظيعك بأحر من الجمر وجزاك الله خير أخوك في الله عربي حر


----------



## عمروعلى3 (22 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]









جزاك الله خيرا
كثيرا ما يتعرض المرء لمواقف لا يعرف كيف يتصرف حيالها
موضوع رائع وبديع وجديد على الملتقى
وليس الابداع بجديد عليك


[/FRAME]​


----------



## عربي حر (22 يوليو 2006)

أخي في الله المهندس والمشرف الموقر عمروعلي3 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على المشاركة اللتي أظافت لدي روح الاستمرار والمتابعه وخدمة هذا المنتدى بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الجزاء على تواظعكم الجم والمشاركة في هذا الموظوع المتواظع اخوك عربي حر


----------



## مهاجر (22 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير ....

الموضوع للتثبيت .....


----------



## dhu (22 يوليو 2006)

*احسن الله اليكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار ونفع الله بكم البلاد و العباد


----------



## الشهراني (23 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عربي حر (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وعلى المشاركات اللتي أظافت روح ومعنى جديد للموظوع وبارك الله فيكم أخوكم عربي حر


----------



## moonface (23 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووور عربي حر على موضوعك المفيد من جد راح نستفيد منه كثير
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اختك في الله


----------



## محسن 9 (23 يوليو 2006)

كل الشكر لك اخي عربي حر على المعلومة التي فعلا كل انسان يحتاجها الف الف شكر


----------



## عربي حر (23 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*



moonface قال:


> مشكوووور عربي حر على موضوعك المفيد من جد راح نستفيد منه كثير
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> اختك في الله


وجزيتي أختي الخير كله وبارك الله فيكي وأتمنى ان أكون عند حسن الظن والسلام عليكم


----------



## عربي حر (23 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*



محسن 9 قال:


> كل الشكر لك اخي عربي حر على المعلومة التي فعلا كل انسان يحتاجها الف الف شكر


أهلا وسهلا أخي الحبيب محسن9 كيف حالك أنشالله بخير أتمنا من رب العباد أن تكون بخير وشكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الجميله منك وجازاك الله خير الجزاء عنا والسلام عليكم


----------



## sadoon (24 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك موظوع جميل ومفيد فعلن جزاك الله خير الجزاء عنا


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً دكتورنا العزيز
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amir eleslam (24 يوليو 2006)

فعلا اخى : العربى الحر

موضوع أكثر من رائع ومهم لكل مهندس لأنه يعمل فى مصانع قد يكون بها بعض المخاطر

فعلا موضوع يستحق التثبيت 

وشكر لأخى المهاجر على تثبيت الموضوع 

ننتظر منك المزيد دائما يا اخى : العربى الحر


----------



## عربي حر (24 يوليو 2006)

أخي أمير السلام جزاك الله كل خير على المشاركة الفعاله اللتي أظافت للموظوع معنى آخر فجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وشكرا لأخي الموقر المشرف العام مهاجر على تثبيته للموظوع فجزاه الله خير الجزاء عنا والسلام عليكم


----------



## arrozami (25 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هدا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (25 يوليو 2006)

احسنت صنعا اخي عربي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عربي حر (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الأمة وجزاكم ير الجزاء على المشاركات الطيبه والسلام عليكم


----------



## مصطفي فرير (27 يوليو 2006)

موضع جامد جدا
ونرجوا المزيد
ونرجوا التثبيت


----------



## amer200 (27 يوليو 2006)

شكراً اخي عربي على الموضوع من نفيد ونستفد
تحياتي لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## عربي حر (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على المشاركات الهادفه والنابعه من قلوبكم الصافيه وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء عنا وعن كل المسلمين اللهم آمين والسلام عليكم


----------



## samirames (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 أغسطس 2006)

الكاتب : د. فهد ناصر المطوع




تصيب الجروح الجسم نتيجة اصطدامه بجسم حاد أو صلب ينتج عنه تمزق الأنسجة كما يتسبب بالنزف.
وتقسم الجروح الى عدة أنواع نذكر منها:

1- الجرح السطحي:
وهوز الجرح الذي يصيب البشرة من الجلد الخارجي وهي قليلة النزف وتلتئم بسرعة.
إسعافة:
أ- ينظف الجرح باستخدام قطعة من الشاش المعقم والاكسجين ويستعاض عنه بالماء بحال عدم توفره وينظف الجلد حول الجرح دون أن يتلوث مكان الجرح بماء الغسل.
ب- يغسل الجرح نفسة بتركة تحت الماء الجاري لمدة دقيقة على الأقل.
ج- يطهر الجرح بأحد المطهرات كالميركيركروم أو صبغة اليود ويوضع فوقه رباط بعد تغطيته بقطعة شاش معقم.

2- الجرح القطعي:
وهو الجرح الذي يحدث عن آلة جارحة كقطعة زجاج أو سكين وينزف كثيرا ويلتئم بعد مدة طويلة وقد يترك أثرا دائما مكان الإصابة.
إسعافة:
أ- إيقاف النزيف بالضغط على موضع الجرح بواسطة قطعة قماش معقم ويداوم على الضغط دون التحريك حتى تتشكل جلطة دموية توقف النزف.
ب- تنظيف الجرح بواسطة ملقط معقم بالغلي بالماء ويحاذر تنظيف الجرح العميق لئلا يعاود النزف ثانية.
ج- وضع كيس ثلجي على الجرح ليخفض الورم ويخفف الألم ويمنع الجسم من امتصاص السموم التى تفرزها الميكروبات التى قد تنتقل من الآلة الجارحة للحرح.
د- تغطية الجرح بشاش معقم وتثبيته برباط دون أن يضغط فوق الجرح.
ه- نقل المصاب الى الطبيب لحقنة ضد (الكزاز) التيتانوسي.

3- الجرح الرضي:
وهو الجرح الذي يتسبب عن صدمة بآلة غير حادة كالحجارة والآلات.
وهذا النوع من الجروح يشكل خطرا لتسببه بنزف داخلى.

4- الجرح الوخزي:
وهو أخطر الجروح ويتسبب عن آلة مدببة أو رفيعة وينتج عنه نزف خارجي وداخلى وغالبا ما يكون الداخلى أكثر من الخارجي ويتسبب عن الإصابة بطلق ناري أو طعنة سكين.وقد يحدث تقيحات تسببها الجراثيم التى تدخل الى مسافات عميقة داخل الجسم.
إسعافة:
لا يمكن إسعاف مثل هذا الجرح في المنزل بدون طبيب وكل ما يمكن عمله هو إجراء بعض الإسعافات البسيطة ريثما يصل الطبيب أو ينقل المصاب للطبيب أو المستشفى.
ويمكن إسعاف الجرح حسب مكان الاصابة.
أ- في الصدر:
- يفرغ المصاب صدره من الهواء بواسطة عملية زفير طويلة.
- يغطى الجرح بقطعة شاش معقمة ثم يغطى بقطعة من القطن ويثبتان برباط.
- ينقل المصاب للطبيب وهو راقد على جهة الإصابة.

ب- في البطن:
- يحظر إعطاء المصاب أية سوائل.
- تغطية الجرح لمنع وصول الجراثيم لداخل الجسم.
- نقل المصاب بسرعة الى الطبيب.

ج- في الرقبة والعنق:
وهذا النوع من الجروح خطر جدا ويخشى أن يصيب الأوردة أو الشرايين وينقل المصاب للمستشفى مع إجراء الاسعافات التالية:
- الضغط على موضع الإصابة بواسطة قطعة شاش معقم.
- الخطر من التسبب بضيق نفس المصاب.
- وضع المصاب بحالة الجلوس مع إحناء الرأس للأمام ريثما يصل الطبيب.

5- الكدمات:
وهي التى تسبب عن اصطدام الجسم بأشياء غير حادة ولا تسبب نزيفا خارجيا. وينتج عنها تمزق الأوعية الدموية تحت الجلد وينشأ عن النزف تلون الجلد مكان الإصابة بلون أحمر يتحول الى أزرق فأخضر فأصفر.
إسعافة:
- كمادات باردة أو أكياس ثلج توضع فوق الكدمة فتخفف الألم وتخفض الورم


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 أغسطس 2006)

الإسعافات الأولية لسرعة التنفس


الإجراءات الأولية للإسعافات الأولية لسرعة التنفس: 

- وجود آلام بالصدر - خفقان في القلب - غثيان - عرق غزير.
- هل عاني المصاب من قبل بحالات قلق حاد أو توتر عصبي؟ 
- مدي حدة الأعراض وبدايتها. 
- نوع وكمية العقاقير التي تم تناولها ومواعيدها. 
- هل يوجد تنميل في الأيدي أو حول الفم؟ 
- هل يوجد تاريخ بأية أمراض أخرى؟ 

تقييم سرعة التنفس: 
- ملاحظة أعراض الإغماء أو فقدان الوعي. 
- ملاحظة صوت التنفس ما أذا كان يصاحبة أزيز صادر من الرئة. 
- قياس العلامات الحيوية. 

تحذيرات: 
- يسبب القلق الحاد والتوتر العصبي سرعة التنفس: الضغط العصبي الذي ينتج عن موت أو إصابة أحد أفراد عائلة المريض. 

بروتوكول الإسعافات الأولية لسرعة التنفس: 
- قياس العلامات الحيوية. 
- تقديم العلاج النفسي. 
- تقديم العون للمريض وتهدئته نفسياً. 
- تتم عملية التنفس من خلال كيس ورقي أو وضع اليدين علي الفم علي شكل الفنجان لإحلال ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يخرج خلال عملية التنفس. 

اللجوء إلى الطبيب: 
- عند وجود آلام بالصدر وأزيز في التنفس. 
- إذ استمرت الأعراض لأكثر من 15 دقيقة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (31 أغسطس 2006)

حقيبة الإسعافات الأولية الحديثة


- يتعرض الكثير منا للمخاطر والإصابات الخفيفة أو حتى الخطرة في بعض الأحيان سواء في المنزل .. في الشارع .. في العمل .. أو عند قضاء الأجازات. فلابد أن تكون هناك حقيبة للإسعافات الأولية واحدة في المنزل والأخرى في السيارة، وأن تبقى هذه الحقيبة جاهزة و بعيداً عن متناول الأطفال. 

- العناصر التي يجب أن تحتوى عليها الحقيبة ؟ 
- أقراص بنادول وبروفين واسبرين: وهذه الأدوية مفيدة في علاج الحمى ودرجات الحرارة المرتفعة وفي علاج الآلام، ولا يوصي بإعطاء الأطفال الأسبرين. 

- أداة للقياس الدقيق السوائل: وتعتبر الحقنة هي من أدق وسائل القياس وأكثرها سهولة في الاستخدام. كما يوجد وسائل أخرى متعددة للقياس ومنها الأكواب والملاعق والقطارة. 

- كمادات الثلج الكيميائية: وهي عبارة عن كيس بلاستيك يتكون من جزئين يحتويان على مواد كيميائية. ويوجد بين هذين الجزئين فاصل أو حاجز عندما يكسر تختلط المواد الكيميائية ببعضها وتتفاعل لتعطى الإحساس بالبرودة، ويمكن تخزينها في درجة حرارة الغرفة. هذا إلي جانب كمادات الثلج التقليدية التي تحتوى على الثلج ويمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الفريزر للحوادث التي تحدث في المنزل أو بالقرب منه. 

- الضمادات والأربطة: بأحجام مختلفة والتي تستخدم في حالات الكسور والجروح. 
- الشاش والأشرطة اللاصقة. 

- مقص حاد صغير: يستخدم لقطع الشاش والأشرطة اللاصقة وما إلي ذلك. 

- زجاجة مطهر: لتنظيف الأدوات المستخدمة مثل: الملقاط، المقص والترمومتر…الخ. 

- قطن طبي معقم. 

- ترمومتر: وتوجد أنواع عديدة للترمومتر عن طريق الفم أو فتحة الشرج، أو تحت الإبط، أو عن طريق الأذن وتجنب استخدام الترمومتر الشرجي للأطفال دون السنة. 

- فازلين: لاستخدامه مع ترمومتر الشرج. 

- لوسيون الكلامين: مفيد لحالات الهرش التي تنتاب الشخص والمصاحبة لحالات التسمم من شجر اللبلاب، ولدغة الحشرات.

- مرهم: مفيد أيضا لحالات الطفح والهرش. 

- مضاد للحساسية: ويستخدم لحالات الحساسية البسيطة. 

مرهم مضاد حيوي: مفيد للجروح والقطع التي تتعرض للعدوى ويجب استشارة الطبيب أولاً قبل استخدامه. 

- إيبينفرين ذاتي (self - injectable epinephrine ): ويقتصر اسخدامه على من يعانون من الحساسية المزمنة الناتجة من أنواع معينة من الطعام أو من لدغة الحشرات. 

- الملقاط: ضروري لالتقاط أي شئ يدخل جلد الإنسان. 

- كشاف وبطاريات: على أن يلائم حجمه حجم حقيبة الإسعافات الأولية. 

- قائمة بأرقام التليفونات الهامة: الطبيب المعالج ، المستشفيات والمراكز المتخصصة بكافة أنواعها، الإسعاف، الأقارب والأصدقاء الذين بإمكانهم مساعدتك في أقل وقت ممكن. 

حقائب أخرى للإسعافات الأولية:
ويوجد العديد من الحقائب الأخرى، وهذه الحقائب لا تحتوي علي الأدوات الطبية البسيطة الخاصة بالإسعافات الأولية فقط وإنما حقائب تشتمل علي كل ما تحتاجه لمختلف الأزمات حتى الطعام والشراب. أعلم أنه بعد التعرض لأزمة ما أو كارثة لا سمح الله خارج حدود المدينة سوف تصلك المساعدة , ولكن ما إذا تأخرت ولم تصل علي الفور وتنتظر لساعات أو حتى أيام. لذلك لابد من الإعداد أنت وأسرتك لمثل هذه الأزمات ولن يتم ذلك إلا من خلال إعداد حقائب الإسعافات الأولية المتنوعة، وتعتمد محتويات كل حقيبة علي نوع الأحداث الطارئة التي ستواجهها والتي ليست بالضرورة تسبب أذى جسدي للشخص. 
1- حقيبة الماء:
- يجب أن يتم الاحتفاظ بها في زجاجات مرنة غير قابلة للكسر أو القطع مثل الزجاج أو الكرتون المقوي. ومقدار ما يستهلكه الفرد في اليوم الواحد 2/4 جالون علي الأقل في الأحوال العادية، ويحتاج إلي ضعف هذه الكمية إذا كان الجو حاراً أو يمارس نشاط رياضي أو جسماني، أما الأطفال والمرضي والأمهات لأطفال حديثي الولادة تحتاج إلي كمية أكبر.
2- حقيبة الغذاء:
- احتفظ بالأطعمة بالكمية التي تكفي , وغير القابلة للفساد عند الاحتفاظ بها لمدة طويلة والتي لا تحتاج الثلاجة أو الإعداد أو الطهي ، والتي لا تتطلب أيضاًً إلا كميات قليلة من الماء أو لا تحتاج إليه مطلقاً، كما يجب عليك اختيار الأطعمة التي لها وزن خفيف.
- الألبان، العصائر (وإذا كانت علي هيئة بودرة مصنعة احتفظ بكميات أكبر من الماء المخزن). 
- الفيتامينات. 
- أطعمة تمد الجسم بطاقة عالية مثل: زبد الفول السوداني، الجيلي، الشيكولاتة. 
- أطعمة للأطفال الصغار أو المسنين، أو المرضي الذين يعتمدون علي أنظمة غذائية خاصة بهم. 
- ملح، فلفل، سكر. 
- أطعمة تساعد علي الاسترخاء وتخفيف الضغوط مثل: الفطائر، والقهوة، والشاي. 

3- الحقيبة الطبية العامة للإسعافات الأولية:
- قم بإعداد حقيبتين واحدة للمنزل، والأخرى تصطحبها معك في سيارتك وينبغي أن تحتوي علي التالي: 
- ضمادات معقمة بأحجام مختلفة - شاش لاصق - مقص - ملقاط - إبرة - مطهر - منشفة رطبة- ترمومتر- أنبوب مرهم مضاد حيوي - شرائط لاصقة (بلاستر) - صابون سائل - قفازات (عدد 2) - كريم واقٍ ضد الشمس - أنبوب من "Petroleum Jelly" أو أي نوع من المزلقات. 

- بعض الأدوية مثل: 
1- أسبرين أو أي نوع من المهدئات للألم. 
2- دواء للإسهال. 
3- مضاد للحموضة. 
4- ملينات لحالات الإمساك.
5- فحم نباتي. 
6- محفزات للقيء في حالات التسمم. 

4 - حقيبة الأدوات: 
- زردية (كماشة) - خريطة - صفارة - قطارة - خيط وإبرة - قلم - ورق - أكياس بلاستيك - ورق ألومنيوم (فويل) - بطاريات - أعواد ثقاب - بوصلة - طفاية حريق - فتاحة علب - أموال نقدية أو شيكات. 

5- حقيبة الأطفال:
- بدائل اللبن لتغذية الطفل. 
- زجاجة فارغة. 
- لبن بودرة. 
- الأدوية الأساسية. 

6- حقيبة كبار السن:
- أدوية القلب والضغط. 
- أنسولين. 
- العقاقير الخاصة بالحالات المرضية.


----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مركز معلومات ومساندة الصرع 
[***]www.epilepsyinarabi[/***] c.com/index. htm 

المجلة الطبية العربية 
[***]www.arabmedmag[/***]. com 

شبكة الرازي الطبية 
[***]www.alrazi.net[/***] 

صيدلية الحياة 
[***]www.al-hayat[/***]. com 

الطب العربي 
[***]www.alqam.8k[/***]. com 

الرقية 
[***]www.alroqia[/***]. com 

الصحة والطب 
[***]http://arabsgate[/***]. com/medical. htm 

الدليل العربي في الصحة والطب 
[***]http://aldleel[/***]. 8m.com/med. htm 

المستجدات الطبية في العلاج والتشخيص والوقاية 
[***]www.asca.com/[/***] updates/issues. htm 

شبكة الأطباء العرب 
[***]http://arabdoctorne[/***] t.net 

موقع لك أنت فيما يخص الطفل 
[***]www.lakianti[/***]. com/lakianti/ child.html 

موقع لك أنت فيما يخص المرأة 
[***]www.lakianti[/***]. com/lakianti/ health.html 

موقع خاص بعالم التغذية 
[***]www.khayma.com/[/***] tagthia/food. htm 

موقع آخر للرقية 
[***]www.khayma.com/[/***] roqia 

مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي 
[***]www.kfshrc.edu[/***]. sa 

الإعجاز الطبي في القرآن - والأطباء المسلمين 
[***]http://members[/***]. muslimsites. com/skalghazal 

موقع مختص بالصحة والأمومة 
[***]http://naseejoha[/***]. naseej.com. sa 

موقع الدكتور فيصل الأطرش 
[***]www.homestead[/***]. com/Fatrach/ index.html 

موقع الموسوعة الجلدية التناسلية 
[***]www.geocities[/***]. com/HotSprings/ Spa/4648 

الردادي - دليل طبي 
[***]www.raddadi[/***]. com/myhtm/ medical.htm 

المؤتمر الطبي السوري الألماني لعام 2000 
[***]www.syriamart[/***]. com/anesthesia20 00 

موقع خاص بالصحة 
[***]www.sehha.com[/***] 

موقع خاص بداء السكري 
[***]www.sukkary[/***]. com 

موقع خاص بالجراحة التجميلية 
[***]http://tajmeel[/***]. org 

موقع خاص يعالج مشكلة التوحد عند الأطفال 
[***]www.tawahud[/***]. com 

موقع تداوي الطبي 
[***]www.tadawi.com[/***] 

جديد المواقع الصحية العالمية 

الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب العائلة 
[***]www.aafp.org[/***] 

طبيب أون لاين 
[***]www.toubibonline[/***]. com 

موقع قيم حول طب العيون 
[***]www.nei.nih[/***]. gov 

مرجع قيم حول سلامة النظر 
[***]www.allaboutvision[/***]. com 

موقع متميز لداء المفاصل 
[***]www.arthritiscentra[/***] l.com 

موقع متميز لأمراض الكبد 
[***]www.hepatitis-[/***] central.com 

موقع الأمراض العصبية 
[***]www.neuroland[/***]. com/pt 

موقع الأمراض النفسية والعقلية 
[***]www.mentalhealth[/***]. com 

موقع هام لتدبير ترقق العظام 
[***]www.nof.org[/***] 

موقع لعلاج مشاكل القدمين 
[***]www.foot.com[/***] 

تدبير مشاكل السمع والكلام واللغة 
[***]www.communicationdi[/***] sorders.com 

الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الرئة 
[***]www.lungusa[/***]. org 

تدبير مشاكل العمود الفقري والنخاع الشوكي 
[***]www.spineuniverse[/***]. com 

تدبير أمراض الكلية 
[***]www.ikidney[/***]. com 

تدبير المشاكل الصحية النسائية 
[***]www.ama-assn[/***]. org/special/ womh 

معالجة مشاكل العقم والرحم والحوض 
[***]www.obgyn.net[/***] 

مركز أمراض القلب والرئة والدم 
[***]www.nhlbi.nih[/***]. gov/index. htm 

المركز الاستشاري الأمريكي للعلوم والصحة 
[***]www.acsh.org/[/***] index.html 

قناة الصحة المثلى 
[***]http://www.betterhe[/***] alth.vic. gov.au/bhcv2/ bhcsite.nsf 

مركز معلومات العدسات اللاصقة 
[***]www.clibme.com[/***] 

موقع خاص بالأمراض السرطانية 
[***]www.oncolink[/***]. com 

موقع صحي تجاري 
[***]www.mywebmd[/***]. com 

الهيئة الكندية للأمراض العقلية 
www3.sympatico. ca/cmha.toronto/ sindex.htm 

مركز دراسة الأمراض السرطانية 
[***]www.acor.org[/***] 

العيش حياة كاملة وصحية 
[***]www.healthyliving24[/***] .com 

الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الصدر 
[***]www.thoracic[/***]. org 

الدليل المرجعي للتدرن في جورجيا 
[***]http://www.ph[/***]. dhr.state. ga.us/epi/ m...f/tbguide99. pdf 

موقع المشفى الافتراضية 
[***]www.vh.org[/***] 

موقع خاص بطب الأطفال 
[***]www.generalpediatri[/***] cs.com 

موقع خاص بطب العيون 
[***]www.thehighlights[/***]. com 

المجلة الطبية السعودية 
[***]www.smj.org[/***]. sa 

مجلة الكلية الملكية للجراحين البريطانيين 
[***]http://www.rcsed[/***]. ac.uk 

مطبوعات جامعة إدينبره الطبية 
[***]http://www.eup[/***]. ed.ac.uk 

قاموس طبي جراحي 
[***]http://answermed[/***]. com 

المعلومات التشخيصية السريرية التخصصية 
[***]www.theMDsite[/***]. com 

مركز جراحة القلب 
[***]www.achss.com[/***] 

موقع غني بالمواضيع الصحية 
[***]www.healthwatch[/***]. medscape. com 

العلاج بالإبر الصينية 
[***]www.rscom.com/[/***] tcm/index. htm 

اتحاد الأطباء الأمريكيين 
[***]www.ama-assn[/***]. org 

مركز ضبط الأمراض 
[***]www.cdc.gov[/***] 

المعهد المركزي للصم 
[***]http://cidmac[/***]. wustl.edu 

الصيدلية السايبرية 
[***]www.cyberpharmacy[/***]. com 

علاج الأمراض المستعصية 
[***]www.lilly.com[/***] 

شبكة الصحة الأرضية 
[***]www.pitt.edu/[/***] HOME/GHNet/ GHNet.html 

الاكتشافات الطبية 
[***]www.ivanhoe[/***]. com 

المكتبة الوطنية للطب 
[***]www.nlm.nih[/***]. gov/welcome. html 

مستودع التغذية 
[***]www.nutrition-[/***] warehouse. com 

مرض السرطان 
[***]www.oncolink[/***]. upenn.edu 

منتجات المعاقين 
[***]http://disability[/***]. com 

المستشفى التخيلية 
[***]http://indy[/***]. radiology. uiowa.edu/ VirtualHospital. html 

المركز الطبي التخيلي 
www-sci.lib. uci.edu/HSG/ Medical.html 

مركز المعلومات الطبية التعليمي 
[***]http://medic[/***]. med.uth.tmc. edu 

منظمة الصحة العالمية 
[***]www.who.ch[/***] 

ركن الصحة التابع لمايكروسوفت 
[***]http://health[/***]. msn.com 

ركن الصحة التابع لمحرك البحث ياهو 
[***]http://health[/***]. yahoo.com 

cnn ركن الصحة التابع لموقع الأخبار 
[***]www.cnn.com/[/***] HEALTH 

موقع مدرسة هارفارد الطبية 
[***]www.intelihealth[/***]. com 

موقع مايوكلينيك الطبي 
[***]www.mayohealth[/***]. org 

الصحة والطب على الشبكة 
[***]www.onhealth[/***]. com/home/ index.asp 

موقع خاص بالصحة عند المرأة 
[***]http://womencentral[/***] .msn.com/ health/default. asp 

موقع طبي حول جسم الانسان 
[***]www.thebody[/***]. com 

ركن رويتر الطبي 
[***]www.reutershealth[/***]. com 

المركز الصحي للأطفال 
[***]www.parentsplace[/***]. com/health 

للعناية بالصحة العامة 
[***]http://cbs.medscape[/***] .com/medscape/ p/gcommunity/ ghome.asp 



منتدى طبيب

[***]http://www.6abib[/***]. com/ask/forumdis play.php? f=22


----------



## electrichuman (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اثابك المولى عز وجل على مجهودك


----------



## ابتهاج (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بالفعل مجهود مبارك


----------



## عبد المعبود (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*الجلطة....*

جلطة دماغية؟ 

خلال حفل شواء، تعثرت "فتاة" و سقطت، فطمأنت الجميع أنها بخير، حيث عرضوا الاتصال بالإسعاف، و قالت أنها تعثرت بحجر بسبب حذائها الجديد. فأعانوها على الوقوف، و قدموا لها طبق طعام آخر،وفيما كانت ترتعش، قررت " الفتاة " الاستمتاع فيما تبقى من المساء اتصل زوج " الفتاة " في وقت لاحق ذلك المساء ليخبر الجميع أن زوجته في المستشفى ... و في السادسة من ذلك المساء...... توفيت " لقد أصيبت بجلطة في الدماغ في ذلك الحفل، و لو علموا أعراض الجلطة، لربما كانت " الفتاة " حية اليوم. 

إن قراءة هذه الرسالة تستغرق دقيقة فقط...أرجوك أكمل التعرف على الجلطة: 
يقول طبيب أعصاب، أنه إذا تمكن من الوصول إلى مصاب بالجلطة خلال 3 ساعات فقط، يمكنه عكس مفعول الجلطة.... كليّةً !!! يقول أن الأمر يتطلب فقط التعرف على أعراض الجلطة، وتشخيصها والوصول إلى مريض الجلطة خلال 3 ساعات فقط، و هو أمر صعب 
أقرأ التالي و تعلم أحياناً تكون أعراض الجلطة صعبة التعرف و لسوء الحظ، فإن قلة الوعي قد يسبب كارثة. مريض الجلطة قد يعاني ضرراً بالدماغ، في الوقت الذي لا يفطن فيه من حوله إلى إصابته بالجلطة. 

و الآن يقول الأطباء أن عابر سبيل يمكنه التعرف على أعراض الجلطة بسؤال المريض 3 أسئلة: 
1) أولاً أطلب من المصاب الابتسام 
2) أطلب منه أن يرفع كلتا ذراعيه 
3) أطلب منه أن يقول جملة بسيطة ، مثال: “الحمد لله رب العالمين" 
إذا كان أو كانت تجد صعوبة في أي من هذه المهام، فاطلب الإسعاف فوراً، و صف الأعراض لهم. 

بعد ما اكتشف الباحثون أن مجموعة من المتطوعين غير الطبيين قادرون على اكتشاف الضعف بالتحكم في تعابير الوجه ( السؤال الأول) ، أو الضعف بالذراعين ( السؤال الثاني) أو مشاكل النطق (السؤال الثالث) ، بدأوا يحثون العامة على تعلم هذه الأسئلة الثلاث. 

لقد قاموا بعرض استنتاجاتهم في الاجتماع السنوي لرابطة الجلطة الأمريكية في فبراير الماضي. إن الانتشار الواسع لهذا الفحص البسيط سيؤدي إلى التشخيص المناسب و العلاج للجلطة، و يمنع الإضرار بالدماغ.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد المعبود (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elbanna (21 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ومميز ...ولكن هل كل إنسان يقرأ هذا الموضوع يكون مهيأ لعمل الإسعاف ..؟؟ أعتقد التدريب العملي أفضل


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس كلش (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*كتاب الإسعافات الأولية*

الأخ الحر : عربي حر 
الإخوة الكرام 

وعدت بشرح مؤيد بالصور وتأخرت كثيراً عن أداء الوعد لكن هي المشاغل المتشعبه أنستني وعدي الذي أخذته على نفسي لنفع ديني وإخواني فمن الله سبحانه اطلب المغفره ثم منكم أطلب المعذره .

وهذا الموعود به قد إكتمل رفعه وجهز للنشر .
وقد قمت برفع الملفات المضغوطه على الروابط التاليه :
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن

توضع هذه الملفات في مجلد ثم يفك الضغط عنها فيه .

طبعاً هي صور واضحه بشروح كافيه تضمنها كتاب الإسعافات الأولية وضعته لكم لعل الله ينفع بها .

يوجد رسم نساء ورسوم أخرى تغطي إسعافات النساء .

يحق لكل مسلم نسخها وتوزيعها وعلى الإخوة الإحتساب في نشرها في المنتديات الإسلاميه.

اسأل الله ان ينفع بها الإسلام والمسلمين 

ويرزقني في سبيله الجهاد والشهادة خالصاً لوجهه الكريم.


----------



## مهندس كلش (23 أكتوبر 2007)

للرفع للفائدة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل عربي حر

فعلا معلومات عن الاسعافات اكثر من مهمة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نسر قرطاج (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار وأرجو ان يقراء للآخر لتحصل الفائدة


----------



## يوسف عبدالواحد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر والله على هذا الجهد


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكككككككككككككوووووووووووووور يا أبو الأحرار:20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## fraidi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم 
حقيقى الموضوع مهم و اكون طماع لو طلبت منك ان الموضوع يكون على ملف بوربوينت و يكون مدعوم ببعض الصور التوضيحيه

اكون شاكر


----------



## مهندس كلش (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*ملف الإسعافات الأوليه المصور(روابط تنزيل مباشرة)مع التحيه للأخ عربي حر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

اولاً يجب نسبة العمل لصاحبة الأخ الكريم عربي حر فهو من قام بوضع المادة العلمية في موضوعه الشامل : 
الاسعافات الأوليه ( ملف كامل )

وقد أضفت الروابط لمشاركة الأخ عربي حر قبل 3 اسابيع تقريباً وأحببت ان تكون الملفات في هذا العنوان كي يصل إليه الإخوان مباشرة علماً انه لاغنى عن الموضوع الأصل واترككم مع روابط التنزيل المباشرة :
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن

بعد تنزيلها يفك عنها الضغط في مجلد واحد 

أنشرها ولك الأجر بإذن الله

حقوق النشر لكل مسلم 

لاتنسوني من صالح الدعاء بالجهاد والشهادة في سبيل الله مقبل غير مدبر.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا" اخى


----------



## عبده عبدالفتاح (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا لك*

شكرا
نمكنمكنمكننكنمكمن


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وحفظك لخير الأمة


----------



## بو مشاري (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك


----------



## محمدطلحة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## نسر الاسلام (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يأخي


----------



## oskar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*salam*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم........


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssss


----------



## new daz (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييك..تحياتي


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## كيميائي محمدعادل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## الحاتم (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 12379 (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 12379 (9 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## 12379 (9 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 يناير 2008)

*اسطوانة رائعة للاسعافات الاولية First Aid CD*

*اسطوانة اكثر من رائعة تشرح مبادىء الاسعافات الاولية بداية من الاساسيات وحتى النهائيات
والميزة الاكثر اهمية فى هذه الاسطوانة ان الشرح بالصوت والصورة وعلى اشخاص حقيقين
ليس على شخصيات كرتونية او رسومات توضيحية
اترككم مع بعض الصور التوضيحية لمكونات الاسطوانة ...*






















*محتويات الاسطوانة*

```
[B]
[SIZE="3"]مبادىء الأسعاف الأولى وممارسته
أهداف الأسعاف الأولى
محتويات حقيبة الإسعاف الأولى
كيف تتنفس
كيف يدور الأكسجين فى الدم
عملية الأنعاش
إسعاف الأختناق
إسعاف الكسور الشائعة
أسعاف الجروح
أنواع الجروح
النزف الداخلى البسيط
النزف الداخلى
النزف من الفم
جروح العين
جروح البطن
إسعاف لدغ وعضات الحيوانت
إسعاف الحروق والسموط
الحروق الجافة
الحروق الباردة
الحروق الكيماوية
الحروق بالكهرباء
الحروق الأشعاعية
الصدمة
الأغماء
التسمم[/SIZE][/B]
```
*
الاسطوانة حجمها حوالى 570 ميجا .. وبعد فك الضغط تصبح 770 ميجا
وهى فى صيغة ايزو iso بعد التحميل قم بنسخها على اسطوانة او تشغيلها عن طريق اى من
برامج الاسطوانات الوهمية
تم تقسيم الاسطوانة الى 7 أجزاء
حجم الست اجزاء الاولى 95 ميجا
والجزء السابع والاخير 7 ميجا*

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/80665793/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80665810/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80665855/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80665786/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80666680/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80666656/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80666205/1stAid.sosobadre.EgyMedicine.Com.part07.rar

[B][SIZE="3"][COLOR="Blue"]Mirror[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
http://mihd.net/a0ojed
http://mihd.net/cpilr0
http://mihd.net/w7l1in
http://mihd.net/984sd0
http://mihd.net/62xqvs
http://mihd.net/se65pu
http://mihd.net/opmi9u
```


```
[B][COLOR="DarkRed"]عن الأخ الفاضل sosobadre - الصيادله اليوم[/COLOR][/B]
http://www.sayadla.com/vb
```


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا محب الله و رسوله

حشرنا الله مع الحبيب (رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم)

جارى التنزيل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخي محب الله ورسوله
جعلنا الله ممن يحبهم الله ورسوله
لا تنسانا من كتبك الالكترونية الرائعة


----------



## محمد غنيمى (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الاسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (25 يناير 2008)

_بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (25 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aga003 (29 يناير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل اخى غسان ارجو الفحص او اعادة الرفع


----------



## ahmed elsyd (7 فبراير 2008)

*جهد مشكور*

لا يمكن تنزيل الملفات ارقام 3-5-6


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## رائد ابوعيشه (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله لنا فيك و أجزل عطائك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خيرارحم والديك


----------



## sherifmadkor (28 فبراير 2008)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## عشيبة (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك
أحسنت
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

الله يقويك ومنه للمزيد


----------



## السفير الشرقي (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الرائع الذي لابد على كل شخص تعلمه لكي يكون على معرفه تامه بالاسعافات الاوليه 
وبارك الله فيك ياأخي الفاضل


----------



## اكرم سالم (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير وإلى كل الأخوة ( قاطعوا المنتجات الهولاندية من يوم 10/4/2008 حتى 25/4/2008 نصرة للقرآن الكريم ورسول الله الصادق الأمين )


----------



## اكرم سالم (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وعليكم


----------



## الزعامة (16 أبريل 2008)

اخوي عربي يالحررر ...... الله لا يضرك انت مميز ومواضيعك دائما مميزه وفيها مايلم ويعم بالفائدة .

(اللهم اني اعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع , ومن قلب لا يخشع , ومن نفس لاتشبع ,ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها) سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حسن باشا (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عكاشه (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صهيب سلمان (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل يمكنك ان تضعهم على الرابط مرة أخرى لأن هذا الرابط قد أزال الملفات


----------



## النجدي (14 مايو 2008)

انا شخصيا استفد من الموضوع
جزاك الله خير ياخي العربي الحر,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

:20: يعطيك الصحة

انا شخصيا استفد من الموضوع

جزاك الله خير ياخي العربي الحر,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي العربي الحر,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

الروابط اخويييي


----------



## عاشق السلامه (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكوور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ر ا د (20 يونيو 2008)

*استفسار لاخى الكريم*

بعد كثير الشكر حاولت التحميل لكن وجدت رسالة تقول تم نقل الملفات ونصها الاتى
*MediaMax Hosted File*

The file you requested is a MediaMax hosted file. We are presently moving MediaMax files to The Linkup and this file will be available when the process has been completed.

We apologize for any inconvenience.

Terms of Service
Privacy Policy
© 2008 The Linkup, Inc.


لكن لو سمحت اخى الكريم تحميل الملفات على رابط اخر غير الرابد شير لانى لا استطيع التحميل منة او مشكورا تعلمنى كيفية التحميل من على الرابد شيرمع العلم انىاعرف ان الملفات ليست على الرابد شيرلكن هذا استفسار لك وللاخوة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ويارب يجعلك معطاء على طول


----------



## صاصاالغالي (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (29 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يبارك امثالكم هذا شئ جميل والله ولى التوفيق

شاكرين وتحياتى التوفيق


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

ملف كامل عن الإسعافات الأولية من انتاج الهلال الأحمر السعودي

http://www.sssih.com/firstaid.pdf


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

ملف كامل عن الإسعافات الأولية من انتاج الهلال الأحمر السعودي

http://www.sssih.com/firstaid.pdf


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا استاد السبيعي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخ علي على الملف المفيد

وبارك الله فيك على مشاركاتك المفيدة والمميزة دائماً

أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## علي الحميد (30 يونيو 2008)

مهندسنا الموفق غسان 

ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة فهل من إجابة؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يونيو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> مهندسنا الموفق غسان
> 
> ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة فهل من إجابة؟؟


 

أرسلت مقترحك للأخ مهاجر

عسى من الله أن تكون هناك إمكانية تقنية لعمل ذلك


----------



## صاصاالغالي (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي موضوعك بس فيه حاجه مش فاهمها اخي الكريم الاجزاء مش عارف انزلها الملف من غير صور


----------



## saraab (5 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه ... شكرا ,,,


----------



## صاصاالغالي (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي موضوعك المفيد


----------



## صاصاالغالي (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد محمد عطيه (17 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الطالبالصغير (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن اليكم
كان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## شهاب السيد (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و الرجاء تزويد الموضوع ببعض الصور التوضيحية و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## magdy100 (31 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر على الملف الأكثر من رائع جدا 
بارك الله​


----------



## البرلسى على (31 يوليو 2008)

gooodddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

جمبل والله جميل


----------



## مهندس قروي (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله في مجهودك الكريم


----------



## ahmed elsyd (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللة لكم واكرمكم بجنتة


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
كثيرا ما يتعرض المرء لمواقف لا يعرف كيف يتصرف حيالها
موضوع رائع وبديع وجديد على الملتقى
وليس الابداع بجديد عليك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ناصح (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وبارك الله فيك
والله الموفق


----------



## موبيل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن كل ماحمل تطلعلى رساله بتقول الصفحة غير موجوده


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الحبيب 
نشكركم على هذا المجهود المربح عند الله عز وجل وهذه هى الكياسة وأدعو الله أن يزيدك خيرافى نفع المسلميين 

أمين


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكركم لتواصلكم الطيب
تم رفع الموضوع لتحقيق الفائده


----------



## مروان البرنس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الطالبالصغير (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك تبقى التمارين العملية في الميدان الله يوفقنا لما فيه الخير


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## اسامةعباس (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssss

مشكور مقدما ....ولكن رجاء للاخ العزيز صاحب المشاركة اعادة تفعيل الروابط حيث أنها محذوفة من الموقع 

خالص تحياتي


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

عيد مبارك ايها الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر وشكرا لك


----------



## اشرف تبريد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووور يالغالا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## على@ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## على@ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يزيدك من العلم وشكر


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اضافاتك متميزة دائما .... شكرا جزيلا ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## ahmedaborahma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف الرائع والمجهود الكبير واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## shikohits (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*هاى*

روايط التنزيل لتحميل الاسعافات الاولية مش شغالة والله انا جربت كتير ارجو تعديل الروابط


----------



## SHADY_SCORPION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل اخى الكريم حاول استعمل موقع مستمر كميجا ابلوود او اى فايل فاكتورى


----------



## مهند (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكركم على مجهودكم الخير لاكن المرفقات لاتعمل لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamedgad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## masd2006 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ملف عن الاسعافات الاوليه في الموقع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اليكم ملف في الاسعافات الاوليه في الموقع وكيفية التصرف في حاله حدوث اصابه


----------



## mostafamwafy (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية -1*

نبدا على بركة الله 
لاخوانى وزملائى بالمنتدى
سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت جميلة 
للاسعافات الاولية
عسى ان تلقى قبولا منكم
وانا تحت امر زملائى الاعضاء فى اى طلب​ 
التحميل من المرفقات​


----------



## mostafamwafy (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية -2*

الجزء الثانى من السلسلة
وانا مانتظرتش الردود
لكن الباقى بعد الردود
ومعرفة رأى الاعضاء

التحميل من المرفق
:56:​


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور مصطفى على الملفات الرائعة و لكن بالنسبى للحروق الكبيرة (الدرجة الثالثة) لست مع العرض الذى يقول اغمرة بالماء اعتقد ان ذلك خطأ و سوف يؤدى الى خطورة على حياة المصاب


اخى الكريم صاحب الموضوع مشكور على المجموعة و لكن خلى مشاركاتك فى موضوع واحد حتى يتم الانتفاع بها ولا يتيهى الموضوع

اشكرك


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه الروائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ملفات رائعة
تابع وفقك اله


----------



## احمدى (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي الحميد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ مصطفى ...

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وغفر لك ...

ملفات رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## ahmed morshidy (28 ديسمبر 2008)

عروض قيمة ورائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا

عروض قيمة ورائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafamwafy (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بدية الردود مشجعة جدا 
انشاء الله ما اخيب ظنكم
وشكرا لكم للمرور

اخوانى الاعزاء
نظرا لكبر حجم الملفات نوعا ما حبيت اضعها لكم 
فى كل مشاركة ملف او 2
عن طريق الملفات المرفقة
دون اللجوء الى رابط تحميل
لكى اسهل التحميل على الاعضاء
حمل من المرفق​


----------



## jehanroshdy (3 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذه السلسلة النافعة للناس وجعل الله هذا العمل الجليل في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## KHAYAL72 (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخوي على هالمجهود الطيب وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه الملفات القيمة وبارك الله فيكم:14:


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 يناير 2009)

ملفات رائعة ..بارك الله بك.


----------



## شاهين الافندي (17 يناير 2009)

السلم عليكم 
لم افتح سوى ملف الاغماء وقد بدا لي مفيدا للغاية
امل ان تكون جميع الملفات مفيدة لي وللجميع
شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## eamad (20 يناير 2009)

*فيلم توضيحي يشرح كل عمليه إسعافيه على حده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قوموا فقط بالضغط على أي عنوان امامكم وسوف يتم تحميل فيلم 

توضيحي يشرح كل عمليه إسعافيه على حده , هذا ما احببت أن 

أشارككم به وأتمنى أن ينال على رضاكم ..

مقدمه عن الأسعافات الأوليـــه

أهـداف الأسعافات الأوليـــه

التنفس الأصطناعي

كسور الساعد والرسغ

تنظيف مسلك الهواء

الظغط الخارجي على الصدر

كيف يدور الاكسجين في الدم

الإغمـــــــــاء

الصــــدمـــه

كسور الطرف السفلي

الحـــروق بالكهرباء

انــــــــــواع الجـــروح

جـــــــروح البطن

جـــروح العين

النزف من الفم

النـــزف الداخلي


منقول
أتمنى الفائده للجميع...


----------



## ahmedmsh (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الاه خيرا على هذة المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (20 يناير 2009)

thanks so much my friend


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يناير 2009)

*شكراً لك على النقل المفيد*​


----------



## mostafa shoaib (25 يناير 2009)

فيلم رائع عن الاسعافات الاولية جزاك الله خيراً عن هذة المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## amr assem (31 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا باشمهندس


----------



## إنهض (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة جدا


----------



## waelatwiya (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك لكم


----------



## نور قدري (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولنا ولكم الشهادة ان شاء الله ويقول الله لنا صدقتم فأدخلوا الجنة


----------



## zina star 23 (2 فبراير 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## zina star 23 (2 فبراير 2009)

انا لم استطع التحميل ساعدوني


----------



## elsoghier (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## لحنالوداع (4 فبراير 2009)

الف شكرررررررر على الابداع


----------



## نور قدري (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## واثق الخطوه (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الداكوتا (6 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم لقد تم تكليفي بعمل دورة اسعافات أوليه لمدة 3 أشهر 4 حصص في الأسبوع حصتان يوم الأحد وحصتان يوم الثلاثاء ارجوا منك ان تضع معي الجدول المناسب واذا عندك عروض اخرى للأسعافات الأوليه للمبتدئين ان تضعها ولك الف الف شكر


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
بس لو يمكن ممكن نحمله يبقى جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## fire officer (9 فبراير 2009)

كيف يتم تشغيل الملفات المرفقه ؟
لا تشتغل لدي على برناكج البوربوينت؟ّّ!!


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

*موقع الكتروني في الاسعافات الأولية*

يسعدني تقديم هذه الإضافة البسطة للموضوع 
وهو موقع إلكتروني مفيد جدا ً في مجال الإسعافات الأولية 
المفيد أنه يعطيك الفرصة لتقييم نفسك في مجال الإسعافات الأولية وهو امر رائع جدا ً لمعرفة مدى جهوزيتك في حال حدوث شيء لا قدر الله .
إليكم الرابط 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/first_aid/
بعد فتح الموقع أنظر إلى خانه Test your Skills
فيها الكثير من الأشياء الجميلة عن الإسعافات الأولية 

الحقيقة ... كنت أريد أنزل تلك الجزئية من الموقع إضافة إلى جزئية skills programme بس ما عندي فكرة عن الطريقة الصحيحة لفعل ذلك إذا كان فيه حد يقدر يساعدنا لتنزيلها .


----------



## HSE Manager (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 فبراير 2009)

موقع مميز
نقلت مشاركتك لتكون موضوع مستقل كونها تستحق ذلك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohsen hebshawy (22 فبراير 2009)

والله يجزيكم عظيم الأجر لم يقدم على هذا المنتدى من معلومات قيمه وسلسه 
تحياتى/HSE Eng /Mohsen Hebshawy


----------



## mostafamwafy (22 فبراير 2009)

أخى الكريم اسف لتاخرى بالرد 
اما بخصوص جدول دورة الاسعافات الاولية
فهى لا تحتاج جدول 
لكن تحتاج منك ان تكون على علم بالفقرات التى يحتوى عليها موضوع الدراسة او الدورة
فمثلا الكسور- النزيف- الجروح - الحروق - الاغماء - اللدغات -
التنفس الصناعى وكيفية القيام به للمصاب
علاج حالات الصدمة
وضربة الشمس
وضربة الصقيع
وموضوعات كثيرة يجب ان تتكلم عن كل منها بقدر معقول 
وان تقدم لهم المعلومة السهلة غير المعقدة
ووفقك الله وان احتجت شيئ لا تتردد فى الاتصال 
 على صفحات المنتدى بقسمنا
السلامة والصحة المهنية

و مرحبا يالجميع


----------



## محمد الدبس (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير .
شكرا لكم على هذه الملفات والمشاركات القيمة .


----------



## حاتم عبدالحميد (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي المميز دوماً

على هذا الملف المفيد والجميل


----------



## lakdhar (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ruedumoulin (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا 
*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## fraidi (27 فبراير 2009)

عروض قيمة ورائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن عمارة (28 فبراير 2009)

many many thanx and we hope more by powerpoint if you have


----------



## ايمن عمارة (28 فبراير 2009)

many thanx if you have powerpoin format plz send to use on our training


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

.....................................شكرا ..................................


----------



## البنغدير (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم


----------



## mostafamwafy (12 مارس 2009)

تابعونا ونظرا لتشجيعكم وردودكم الجميلة 
سارفع لكم الباقى
والله الموفق


----------



## mostafamwafy (12 مارس 2009)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية جزء 3*

نظرا لما لاحظته من نتيجة الاستبيان على هذه السلسلة
فقد قررت ان ارفع لكم المزيد منها
والاجر عند الله
ان الله يجب من تعلم العلم وعلمه
حملوا من المرفقات واعزرونى لان المرفقات لايجب ان يتعدى حجم الملف 2.77 ميجا فقط



وفقكم الله
:55:​


----------



## mostafamwafy (12 مارس 2009)

ساحاول رفع باقى الملفات على اى موقع رفع ان شاء الله لانها كبيرة نوعا ما


----------



## alsarraji (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور حبيبي الملفات جداً رائعة ومفيدة فعلاً


----------



## mostafamwafy (15 مارس 2009)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية جزء 4*

كما وعدتكم النهارده رفعت لكم جزء هام جدا وهو الكسور
كل ما تحب ان تعرفه عن انواع الكسور 
وكيفية التعامل مع كل نوع واسعافه
اسف انتم مضطرين ان تحملوا من الرابط
لان الموضوع حجمه حوالى 8 ميجا
وشكرا لكم 
اريد ارائكم حول الموضوع

http://www.zshare.net/download/57082334063a451b/http://www.zshare.net/download/57082334063a451b/​


----------



## mostafamwafy (15 مارس 2009)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية جزء 5*

اقدم لكم اليوم ايضا جزء هام جدااا
هو اصابات الرأس والعمود الفقرى
هام جدااا جدااا
لا يفوتكم

حمل من الرابط

حجم الملف حوالى6 ميجا و240 ك بايت


http://www.zshare.net/download/570828878969cb04/​


----------



## mostafamwafy (15 مارس 2009)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية جزء6*

موضوع اليوم هو اسعاف النزيف والجروح
يمكنك ان تعرف نوع النزيف هل هو وريدى او شريانى
وكيفية اسعافه بطريقة سليمة
حمل من الرابط
الحجم مش كبير 
2 ميجا و923 ك بايت

http://www.zshare.net/download/57083053ed81e043/​


----------



## mostafamwafy (15 مارس 2009)

*سلسلة ملفات باور بوينت للاسعافات الاولية جزء7*

جزء اليوم هو أخر ماعندى فى هذه الموسوعة وقد اعدته لكم 
كهدية منى اليكم
ولكن انتظروا المفاجئة الكبرى قريبا​ 





عايزين تعرفوها​ 

عايز اشوف عدد الىى عايزينها
لانها تستحق ونادرة​ 





هى فيلم كامل 600 ميجا مصور لكل حالات الحوادث المحتملة 
وطرق اسعافها ​ 


هذا الفيلم المستخدم ضمن محاضرات هيئة الهلال الاحمر المصرى لتدريس الاسعافات الاولية​ 


حملوا الان النزيف وطرق اسعافه
من هنا​ 

http://www.zshare.net/download/57083227b210fc76/​


----------



## sayed00 (15 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مكرر اخى الكريم

هناك مشاركات تحت نفس العنوان و نفس المحتوى


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا جدا اخى الغالى على هذة الملفات الرائعة :58:


----------



## mostafamwafy (16 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع غير مكرر*

اخى العزيز الموضوع غير مكرر
فانا وضعت كل موضوع فى مشاركة خاصة
لكن ربما هناك تعديل من الادارة بجمع كل الموضوعات فى مشاركة واحدة حتى تعم الفائدة
ولا يفوتكم موضوع من السلسلة
عموما انا اشكر الادارة على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## ashrafmansour (17 مارس 2009)

أخى العزيز مشكور على جهدك الرائع ولكن ياريت ترفع الملفات على أى موقع أخر غيى الزيشير الزبالة ده


----------



## المهندس عامر سليم (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (22 مارس 2009)

اخي الفاضل : ملفات جد رائعة واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

حفضنا الله و اياكم من كل شر و سوء
الف شكر


----------



## الشااايع (2 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية 

وجزيت خير 
معلومات جدا مفيدة لا تحرمينا جديدك نحنوا في انتظارك


----------



## المافياا (11 أبريل 2009)

الله ايبارك يك 
تسلم علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أيمن بحار (14 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك على الملفات الممتازة


----------



## mostafag4 (15 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذه السلسلة النافعة للناس وجعل الله هذا العمل الجليل في ميزان حسناتكم.*​


----------



## oliyan (16 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات الهامة عن الأسعافات الأولية


----------



## م كولومبوس (19 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس كلش 

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات نظرا لأغلاق موقع الرفع

او برجاء من مشرف القسم الغاء تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## mostafag4 (20 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر على الجهد المبزول


----------



## ahmed elhady (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الأخ الفاضل عربى جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

أخيك أحمد الهادى 
خبير سلامة dpworld sokhna


----------



## mostafag4 (20 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية 

وجزيت خير 
معلومات جدا مفيدة لا تحرمينا جديدك نحنوا في انتظارك


----------



## azerty39 (22 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر نسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور افادني وافادك اللة


----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

ملفات رائعة ومفيدة والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## medhat56 (15 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssss
but Z share not work


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه


----------



## fattema (17 يونيو 2009)

والله انت انسان مثقف شكراً على المعلومات القيمة 
زادك الله علماً و معرفة


----------



## م/ أبو عماد (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً اخي عربي على الموضوع ويا ليته كان ملف جهاز مثلاً أكروبات لكي يتم الاستفادة منه أكثر . 
مع خالص الشكر ,,, مجهود تشكر عليه 
*


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ،،،

ولك تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ عربي جزاك الله خيراً ولكن عندي سؤال غذا سمحت وهو ماهي المواد والأدوات الأساسية الواجب توفرها داخل صندوق الإسعاف الأولي.


----------



## eng_mohamed24 (21 يونيو 2009)

الأخ عربي جزاك الله خيراً ولكن عندي سؤال غذا سمحت وهو ماهي المواد والأدوات الأساسية الواجب توفرها داخل صندوق الإسعاف الأولي.ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ifrane (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على ما تقومون به


----------



## ahmed_wahead (28 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr m hassanin (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وهل من مزيد


----------



## إبن جبير (14 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (26 يوليو 2009)

شكراً اخي عربي على الموضوع


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

Thanks
First , thank u very Much for ur Time and Efforts
it is very hard for any one to keep the net Open and read all this Explanation , it
is better if u con veret it to PDF file and attach it , some Topics are very hard to understand if not supported by Photo
It is better to make it PDF with phot , so on can get it and print it of 
Thanks again and hope u the Best


----------



## zozo12 (7 أغسطس 2009)

please i want cd about protection fire thanks


----------



## بندرالرقيب (7 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله انه يوفقك ويبلغك وجميع المسلمين شهر رمضان وهم بكل خير وسلامة . ويبارك لك في شعبان


----------



## kalabala0 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*hhhhhhgfffjj*

,mbvgdyou t5lgt6 kg g gt fgt g gt g


----------



## احمد الحوت (17 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام عليكم*



عربي حر قال:


> ا. التعريف :-​
> 
> الإسعافات الأولية هى العلاج الطارئ عند حدوث إصابات أو أمراض والتى يتم عملها لحية الحصول على حذمة طبية متحصصة عند وصول الطبيب أو نقل المريض أو المصاب إلى المستشفى يجب على كل فرد الإلمام بأسس الإسعافات الأولية التى تمكنت من القيام بإسعاف الحالات التى تقابلهم سواء فى المنزل أو الشارع .
> الهدف من الإسعافات الأولية :
> ...


سلام عليكم اخ عربي
من موضوعك المفيد حتى بعد ثلاث سنوات يقرأ
وقاك الله شر الحوادث وكل الناس ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم:15::15::15:


----------



## المسلمى (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى الشرح بالصور


----------



## hmmed (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الجهد ولو كان مدعم بالصور لكان افضل مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأعزاء هذه بعض المعلومات عن الإسعافات الأولية مدعمة بالصور آمل أن تنال إعجابكم...


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## لؤي عواد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لجهدك الرائع


----------



## لؤي عواد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لهذا الشرح العلمي المفيد والى الامام


----------



## محمود فوزي القط (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اخ عربي على كل كلمه كتبت في هذاالبحث وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## بوطاهري (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر رشاد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## مهند (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع بس لو دعمته بالصور لكان اجمل الجمال


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*أخي بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير الجزاء عنا*


----------



## عصام رضوان (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elemary_18 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية ،،،


----------



## إبن جبير (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لجميع من أسهم في الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Mahmoud Aboutalep (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohtaha (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بمجهودك الجميع


----------



## mohamedalamrawy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع ومشكور


----------



## شيروان ايوب (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ العزيز


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم..ياريت لو كان كتاب للتحميل


----------



## bkhalaf43 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_الشكر كل الشكر للاخ الكريم جزاه الله كل الخير_


----------



## AOOB (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على المجهود جعله الله في موازين حسناتك.


----------



## surf (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## momg77 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فارس740 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .. الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ندى الجوده (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اشكركم على الموضوع والمجهود المبدول

لكم خير الجزاء....استفادتي عميقه وفعاله 


تحياتي ...ندى...احبكم:14::14:


----------



## ك/درش (15 فبراير 2010)

(اللهم اني اعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع , ومن قلب لا يخشع , ومن نفس لاتشبع ,ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها) سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم

جزاك الله خيرا الموضع شاق وبذل به مجهود جبار 
واعنك الله على المزيد.


----------



## fairmont (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 فبراير 2010)

thanksssss


----------



## خالد صفوق (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع ولوسمحت اذا يوجد صور او مقاطع فيديو للاسعافات وياعطيك ااااااااااااالللللللللف عافية....


----------



## eng.zahid (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## shawky_srs (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى


----------



## ماز_ن (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayoub200564 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا لكم علي مجهوداتكم الجبارة والقيمة من مواظيع مختلفة


----------



## ayoub200564 (27 مارس 2010)

اريد الجديد منكم


----------



## ghamaa32 (29 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً دكتورنا العزيز
وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## abuomar30 (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك أخي الكريم على جهدك المميز


----------



## مهندس السلامة 1 (22 أبريل 2010)

لك جزيل الشكلر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حسام بهيج (12 مايو 2010)

مممممممممششششششششكور:7:


----------



## SAMIRBELOUETTAR (13 مايو 2010)

le sujet que vous avez évoquer est trés important en vous remercie pour toutes ces efforts et a cet effet je vous rajoute un guide sur les prémiers secours avec images meci et bravo


----------



## AOOB (14 مايو 2010)

موضوع ىجميل وقد استفدة منه في مجال عملي لك الشكر


----------



## nour_mh (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 يوليو 2010)

الأخ العزيز المهندس ..... عربي حر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على تقديمك لهذا الموضوع الجميل المتكامل . جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 يوليو 2010)

الأخ العزيز المهندس ..... عربي حر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على تقديمك لهذا الموضوع الجميل المتكامل . جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## fraidi (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور على مجهودك المميز


----------



## نورالدين محمود2 (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aaar (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khoklland007 (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aah454 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوووووووووووع جيد ويستحق التقدير 
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن


----------



## Medoo2007 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا جزيلاً....​


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس عريى,,بصراحه يعجز اللسان عن التعبير,الموضوع فى غاية الاهميه 
وياريت اذا فيه صور بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## khalid_zaky333 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا لكن لو كان كتاب كان أفضل وان شاء الله أحاول أجيب كتب فى الموضوع ده


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم55 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.zahid (16 يناير 2011)

أخي بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير الجزاء عنا وياريت والله تخدم الموظوع وتشرحه بالصور


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم واللة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحه و والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكورسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## tamer safety (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخى على الموضوع القيم 
و بانتظار المزيد من الموضوعات


----------



## العزةلله والرسول (31 يناير 2011)

عافانا الله واياكم


----------



## بارسلان (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ونفع بك


----------



## fSO (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع .. ولكن المعروف في عالم الصحة المهنية لابد من تدريب 
على الاسعافات الاولية .. نرجو تخصيص قسم لشروحات الفيديو لضمان الكمالية
في المواضيع ..والموضوع شيق جدا ..


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العربى الحر بارك الله فيك وعاليك واكثر من امثالك كى نتعلم ونعلم خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة 
ويشرفنى بل ويسعدنى التعاون والتعارف المثمر فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
واتقدم بخالص التهنئة للامة العربية الثائرة ضد اللظم عسى ان يجمعنا الله على هدف واحد يشرفنا جميعا وشكرا لكم 
اخوكم مصطفى قطب فنى سلامة وحريق safety [email protected]كنانة اون لاين


----------



## المهندسة هيا (25 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مميز شكر لك


----------



## باسم فارس الشمري (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات الهامة والمفيدة


----------



## Infirmiere (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع و اتمنى لو كان على شكل power point


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله لك


----------



## elzaeemone (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## سويسى حر (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## md beida (23 أكتوبر 2012)

استفدنا معك كتير واللههه يجنبك ويجنبنا ما يسبب الاسعافات


----------



## نجيب اوحباب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً اخي عربي على الموضوع


----------



## heshambb (24 نوفمبر 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (27 مارس 2013)

جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## محمد على محمد عطية (2 مايو 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا جدا


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

بااررك الله فيك


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 مارس 2015)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 مارس 2017)

شكراً عالموضوع المفيد


----------

